# Oro físico para dummies



## maragold (29 Ago 2014)

Aquí dejo mi particular guía de iniciación al oro físico.
Se la envié por correo a un par de buenos amigos que estaban interesados en el tema y como de vez en cuando hay foreros que repiten la misma pregunta... pues ahí la dejo!
(he quitado recomendaciones específicas de dónde comprar)


Lo primero de todo es que el oro físico hay que verlo como un seguro, nunca como una inversión.
Un seguro contra el robo de bancos y estados, que como bien sabéis va a más.

El oro ha sido una reserva de valor y el principal activo financiero de la historia de la Humanidad. Todas, absolutamente todas las civilizaciones lo han usado como moneda.
En la actualidad se sigue utilizando, aunque desde 1971 los Bancos Centrales no ligan la emisión de moneda a las reservas que tengan de oro. Ya sabéis, hoy en día es más fácil darle a la maquinita de imprimir et.... voilà! Billones de Euros, Dólares, Yenes... en un instante.

Hay buenos libros al respecto, incluso en español, habitualmente de economistas de la Escuela Austríaca, que defienden el regreso al patrón oro.
Por ejemplo, Retorno al patrón oro | Planeta de Libros

Y webs con multitud de información y artículos, normalmente de macroeconomía y geopolítica...
OroyFinanzas.com | Diario digital del dinero y las finanzas
Unai Gaztelumendi: Tendencias y Precio del Oro
Jesse's Café Américain

Una vez que uno se convence de la conveniencia de tener oro físico para proteger (o compensar) su patrimonio, lo difícil es saber cuánto.
Ahí ya, "cauno es cauno".

Yo aplico la máxima... judía???

1/3 bienes inmuebles (casas, garajes, tierras)
1/3 empresas (la propia, Pescanova, Gowex, fondos de Gescartera, preferentes, ... )
1/3 liquidez

Dentro de la liquidez: depósitos corto plazo, euros, dólares, alguna moneda fuerte (franco suizo, corona noruega) y.... oro!!!

En función de la situación macro, hay que balancear más o menos al oro.
Yo considero que a día de hoy, con el volumen (burbuja) de deuda que hay, el oro debería ser más de la mitad de esa liquidez. Pero lo dicho... cauno es cauno!

Qué tipo de oro físico?
Pues uno que sea fácil de comprar y fácil de almacenar. También fácil de vender, aunque ya hemos insistido que es un seguro, por lo que se debería transmitir de generación en generación...

Además debe conseguirse con poco "premium sobre spot". Es decir, con poca comisión (premium) sobre su cotización oficial (spot).

La cotización oficial se sigue en páginas como éstas:
PrecioOro.com Precio y cotizacion del oro inversion largo plazo
24-hour Spot Chart - Gold

Las ideales son las monedas "bullion" y las monedas históricas con poco valor numismático (aunque ello no quita que sean históricas y coleccionables).
Dentro de las bullion, lo ideal es comprar onzas emitidas por países reconocidos.
Las más conocidas son:
- krugerrand de Sudáfrica
- maple de Canadá
- filarmónica de Austria
- canguro de Australia
- búfalo de USA
- águila de USA
- panda de China
- Britannia de la pérfida Albión

Todas ellas tienen exactamente una onza de oro puro (31,1 gramos), la mayoría sin aleación, aunque la krugerrand lleva cobre y pesa casi 34 gramos (por supuesto, manteniendo siempre una onza entera de oro puro).

Yo suelo ir alternando, pero fijándome siempre en que no haya premium más allá de un 3 o 4%. 5% como mucho...

Dónde comprar?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-y-vender-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html

En paralelo, monedas históricas con poco premium:

- Alfonsinas españolas
Monedas de Oro Españolas: 25 Pesetas de Alfonso XII

Es la mejor moneda de oro española, sin duda, pero es difícil de conseguir con un premium inferior al 10%, a menos que esté en mal estado (lo cual no afecta al valor intrínseco de su oro).

- Francos o napoleones franceses
Comprar 20 francos, oro, Francia

- Soberanos ingleses
El Soberano: Una moneda de oro como inversión

- monedas yanquis (5$, 10$ y 20$)
Las monedas de oro norteamericanas: el Águila de 10 dólares de Saint-Gaudens
Las monedas de oro norteamericanas: los 20 dólares Liberty de Saint-Gaudens

A mí me gustan mucho las yanquis, pero es difícil conseguirlas con poco premium.

También me gusta mucho participar en las subastas que realizan empresas numismáticas de estas monedas... y a veces se consiguen por debajo de spot (incluyendo comisión, ojo!)

Y luego ya viene el mundo numismático, que daría para otro artículo. Yo me he aficionado a los sólidos bizantinos y ya me he hecho con una pequeña colección...
Sólido bizantino - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
(pero esa es otra historia)

Un abrazo


----------



## Bullion10 (29 Ago 2014)

Muy interesante, te agradezco el esfuerzo y la generosidad al compartir la información.

Me llama la atención que en todo momento hablas de oro y no citas en ningún momento la plata. ¿A qué es debido?

Dado que es evidente que llevas ya mucho tiempo metido en esto, me gustaría saber tu opinión sobre por qué te decantas tan claramente en favor del oro respecto a la plata, siendo ambos metales preciosos y, en el caso de las monedas con premium, ambas coleccionables.

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (29 Ago 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Muy interesante, te agradezco el esfuerzo y la generosidad al compartir la información.
> 
> Me llama la atención que en todo momento hablas de oro y no citas en ningún momento la plata. ¿A qué es debido?
> 
> ...



Tengo varios motivos.
El principal se resume en tres siglas: *I.V.A*
Al tener que pagar IVA, el premium de la plata respecto al spot se dispara.

Además no me parece un valor refugio, si no más bien una materia prima. Muy interesante, sí... pero materia prima.

Por otra parte ocupa muchísimo espacio. 10.000€ en oro físico los puedes llevar en el bolsillo (bueno, a lo mejor en dos bolsillos...)
10.000€ en plata física... :cook:

Impresiones personales, vamos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (29 Ago 2014)

El que todavía tenga dudas de si comprar oro o seguir con los papelitos,que recuerde que queda poco para octubre


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Tengo varios motivos.
> El principal se resume en tres siglas: *I.V.A*
> Al tener que pagar IVA, el premium de la plata respecto al spot se dispara.
> 
> ...



Ja,ja,ja... maragold: algo de Plata debes llevar ¡ladrón!:fiufiu: Y te recuerdo que la Plata puede ser -y lo es también- una materia prima, pero a lo largo de la Historia se le ha conocido más como "moneda" que al Oro...ienso:

En lo personal, sigo viendo más, pero mucho más potencial a la Plata que al Oro, pero puedo estar equivocado -y eso el tiempo lo dirá...-. Creo que cualquier "metalero" debería tener de ambos MPs y darles mayor ponderación en función de sus particulares "percepciones"...:rolleye:

Y, amigo mío, Felicidades por crear este hilo:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: y en la medida de lo posible procura mantenerlo "vivo".

Un abrazo.


----------



## Venator (29 Ago 2014)

Si es para dummies, estarían bien unas instrucciones para asegurarse de que no vienen rellenos de tungsteno.


----------



## fff (29 Ago 2014)

Quizás peque de grosero, pero con toda la informacion que hay en este foro, el que no quiera encontrar, no encontrará... y no faltarán esos que vienen a como invertir su dinero en oro. Porque el oro nunca baja, y me forro el mes que viene...

Dios me libre de dar un consejo de compra a los que no saben leer, no quieren razonar y que no intentarán comprender...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2014)

Hola, aceitunator rex: Tienes razón en lo que se refiere a lo "básico"... No en vano el Oro tiene la consideración de Tier I (Core tier one), es decir que tiene la consideración de activo de riesgo cero y que podríamos decir que es equivalente a un activo AAA, aunque para mí el Oro es "otra" cosa.

Eso no quita para que muchos "plateros" consideremos que la Plata tenga también la consideración de valor monetario de "reserva". Con ver las ventas de Maple Leaf y Eagles en lo que llevamos de año...

Por otro lado, aceitunator rex, en Utah está reconocido oficialmente el Oro y la PLATA como medios de pago y se está estudiando aplicar esta medida a muchos otros Estados de los EE.UU. Y, sinceramente, pienso que la Plata formaría parte de un nuevo sistema monetario mundial y, además, sería lo deseable. En fin, ya sabes que yo hago la siguiente distinción: Oro=Billetes grandes y Plata=billetes pequeños o "calderilla".

De todas formas, tampoco pretendo "ensuciar" el hilo que ha creado maragold y creo que nuestras opiniones en el fondo son coincidentes, aunque pueden variar en el "formato".

Lo que SI me parece oportuno es que la gente se familiarice primero con la Plata y luego pase al Oro y si desea permanecer ahí, pues será su propia decisión.

¡Joder! con el p. tungsteno. Llevo años, pero años en los MPs y todavía aún no he visto ninguna moneda así... Y es que no deben de ser abundantes y más si compramos donde se debe hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Cimerio (29 Ago 2014)

Gran post,gracias Maragold


----------



## maragold (30 Ago 2014)

Gracias a todos!

No pretende ser un hilo sobre el oro. Ya hay excelentes hilos al respecto... 

Tampoco un hilo de plata versus oro, pero ya que insistís en el tema, sí que tengo plata, varios kilos.
Pero porque considero importante diversificar, sigo sin verla como reserva patrimonial.

Saludos y buenas noches, amigos metaleros


----------



## sissano (31 Ago 2014)

Muchas gracias. Excelente aportación.


----------



## Jarel! (31 Ago 2014)

Muchas gracias Maragold por tu post.
Para los que tratan de empezar en esto (como yo), esas sencillas explicaciones vienen muy bien.
Gracias!


----------



## Gji (1 Sep 2014)

Esto del oro es para chalados madmaxistas.
Y antes que oro, yo gastaría dinero en armas, y munición, mucha munición. Y atún.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2014 at 16:32 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, aceitunator rex: Tienes razón en lo que se refiere a lo "básico"... No en vano el Oro tiene la consideración de Tier I (Core tier one), es decir que tiene la consideración de activo de riesgo cero y que podríamos decir que es equivalente a un activo AAA, aunque para mí el Oro es "otra" cosa.
> 
> Eso no quita para que muchos "plateros" consideremos que la Plata tenga también la consideración de valor monetario de "reserva". Con ver las ventas de Maple Leaf y Eagles en lo que llevamos de año...
> 
> ...



Se le nota desesperado por inflar la burbuja áurea.


----------



## maragold (1 Sep 2014)

Gji dijo:


> Esto del oro es para chalados madmaxistas.
> Y antes que oro, yo gastaría dinero en armas, y munición, mucha munición. Y atún.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-sep-2014 at 16:32 ----------
> ...



Veo que no tiene usted ni puta idea. A parte de no tener un puto duro.

Pero tranquilo, tiene tiempo de sobra para leer y enterarse de algo...
Anímese!


----------



## elKaiser (1 Sep 2014)

Gji dijo:


> Esto del oro es para chalados madmaxistas.
> Y antes que oro, yo gastaría dinero en armas, y munición, mucha munición. Y atún.



Eso se lo cuenta vd a los españoles que vivieron la guerra civil; en la zona nacional los precios subieron un 100%, en la zona republicana fue peor por que el papel moneda que se imprimió dejó de tener poder liberatorio tras la victoria nacional, así que los que tenian alfonsinas e isabelinas de oro o duros de plata no pasaron hambre; los que no, las pasaron mas putas que en vendimias.


----------



## timi (1 Sep 2014)

hola , empecé preguntando en el otro hilo , pero este es mas bien lo que necesito ya que soy nuevo en esto y en el otro hilo es como que preguntas chorradas y no me apetece molestar

al lio,,, 
tengo claro en invertir en oro , a largo plazo y como anteriormente no pude , este es mi momento mejor.
he estado mirando el tema monedas pero un conocido que vive del tema me aconseja lingote
el compra laminas de 24k de un milímetro de grosor , que se pueden partir con la mano . Entiendo que con estos grosores no se puede rellenar de tungsteno no? i si se hace no se podría partir con la mano no?,,, entiendo que es mejor el tema monedas , pero para una persona inexperta como yo , necesito un tiempo para aprender y creo firmemente que no dispongo de ese tiempo.Confio en esa persora , pero tomare las medidas necesarias , faltaría mas.

y también esta la prueba de densidad con una balanza de precisión , que ya tengo encargada y que no tengo claro si es efectiva

no esta mal para empezar ,,,,,,

---------- Post added 01-sep-2014 at 19:12 ----------

a , mas cosas , si no compro a este conocido , que tal el andorrano , es de confianza? se puede comprar en metálico en la tienda?


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Sep 2014)

timi dijo:


> hola , empecé preguntando en el otro hilo , pero este es mas bien lo que necesito ya que soy nuevo en esto y en el otro hilo es como que preguntas chorradas y no me apetece molestar
> 
> al lio,,,
> tengo claro en invertir en oro , a largo plazo y como anteriormente no pude , este es mi momento mejor.
> ...



Tu amigo se dedica a la joyería?

Te lo digo porque eso mismo le comentaron a un compañero de trabajo, y resultó ser un joyero, me parece que ellos recomiendan lo que hacen y lo que creen que es mejor para sus negocios, lo cual no me parece mal, pero de cara a lo tuyo, no me parece buena idea.

Yo te recomendaría que probaras con monedas pequeñas como soberanos, napoleones o de 20 francos, no son tan pequeñas y son bastante manejables.

saludos


----------



## timi (1 Sep 2014)

el andorrano es de confianza?
que tal estas de precio?

Monedas de oro Soberano : Moneda Soberano Oro 2014

se puede comprar en metálico en tienda?

---------- Post added 01-sep-2014 at 20:34 ----------

ups el andorrano es forero , es delicado preguntar por la confianza de un forero,,,,,:S
de todas formas sigo tozudo con los lingotes , se pueden trocear fácilmente y a porciones pequeñas , no pago acuñación y no tiene aleación , en caso de trueque creo que es lo mejor,,, naturalmente puedo estar equivocado y espero no tener que utilizarlo para trueques,,,


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Sep 2014)

timi dijo:


> el andorrano es de confianza?
> que tal estas de precio?
> 
> Monedas de oro Soberano : Moneda Soberano Oro 2014
> ...



El tema de los lingotes es que la mayoría de las veces en que los quieras vender o hacer trueque, tendrán que hacerle "pruebas" y eso puede mermar lo que te den por él, ya que eso puede costar y te lo cargarán.

Las monedas son más fáciles de reconocer y tendrás más opciones de venderlas o intercambiarlas, por ejemplo te diría que si te vas a por plata, es muy recomendable tener duros porque son más conocidos.

Un soberano es muy reconocido, al igual que un kruger o una maple, pero éstos son de 1 onza y "pican" mas.

En un principio, el oro te puede resultar muy bueno como reserva de valor, y su precio es muy alto, tendrás que intercambiarlo primero por moneda local y no le veo ningún problema el utilizar monedas, los lingotes según de donde sean tampoco te los venden a peso, tienen un coste adicional, además, las monedas también te las pagarán mejor.

Si quieres metal para hacer trueques, lo mejor es la plata. Yo empecé con el oro, pero cuando me di cuenta que podría estar en una situación como la que planteas, pues comencé a comprar plata.

Es decir (según mi percepción), para guardar ahorros, lo mejor es el oro, pero para negociar y hacer trueques en pequeñas cantidades que no llamen la atención, lo mejor es la plata.


----------



## fff (1 Sep 2014)

timi dijo:


> el andorrano es de confianza?



estas muy muy verde ::... vente una temporadita por este subforo...

si, de toda confianza, absolutamente, sin duda alguna

---------- Post added 01-sep-2014 at 22:10 ----------




timi dijo:


> he estado mirando el tema monedas pero un conocido que vive del tema me aconseja lingote
> el compra laminas de 24k de un milímetro de grosor , que se pueden partir con la mano . Entiendo que con estos grosores no se puede rellenar de tungsteno no? i si se hace no se podría partir con la mano no?,,, entiendo que es mejor el tema monedas , pero para una persona inexperta como yo , necesito un tiempo para aprender y creo firmemente que no dispongo de ese tiempo.Confio en esa persora , pero tomare las medidas necesarias , faltaría mas.



1- Solo los joyeros pueden comprar esas laminas.

2- Yo no las querria para nada, para eso las monedas

3- Cuando no sabes, acude a profesionales cualificados.

4- el conocimiento no es gratis... cuesta dinero y tiempo


----------



## timi (1 Sep 2014)

fff dijo:


> estas muy muy verde ::... vente una temporadita por este subforo...
> 
> si, de toda confianza, absolutamente, sin duda alguna
> 
> ...



ni se me ocurriría hacerlo , pero un compro oro no compraría estas laminas?
porque solo joyeros ?

gracias


----------



## timi (1 Sep 2014)

joder , que lio que llevo ,,, estoy por gartarme los 4 duros que tengo en putas y atpc

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/280035-monedas-falsas.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...46209-cuidado-al-comprar-lingotes-de-oro.html

por falsificable , todo es falsificable

yo solo quiero diversificar un poco , no me interesa la numismática , y como no entiendo e ido al amigo de toda la vida , que es joyero , y me aconseja totalmente al revés que en el foro,,,,,

muchos de vosotros tenéis una larga experiencia en monedas , pero eso solo se consigue con tiempo,,, que yo no tengo ,,, podría intentar estudiarme una sola moneda , krugerrand , que es la que mas me atrae , y luego ir al andorrano , que es el sitio que me da mas confianza , según lo leído, y que es relativamente cerca de mi zona y comprar unas cuantas onzas . Se le pregunta por teléfono a alguien si me venderá en metálico cierta cantidad de forma anónima?

vivía mejor con deudas,,,,,::


----------



## Arraez (2 Sep 2014)

Siento mucho decir, o bueno qué cojones, no lo siento nada; que el argumento del IVA en la plata hoy en día no es válido.
Veremos el día de mañana, pero hoy quién pague IVA en la plata es que simplemente no sabe lo que está haciendo.


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Sep 2014)

Arraez dijo:


> Siento mucho decir, o bueno qué cojones, no lo siento nada; que el argumento del IVA en la plata hoy en día no es válido.
> Veremos el día de mañana, pero hoy quién pague IVA en la plata es que simplemente no sabe lo que está haciendo.



¿Me podría explicar un poco más sobre el tema?

¿Cómo un mindundi como yo podría comprar plata sin iva?

Por ejemplo, llegar a la tienda y decir: "Deme plata sin iva por favor"


----------



## necho (2 Sep 2014)

Arraez dijo:


> Siento mucho decir, o bueno qué cojones, no lo siento nada; que el argumento del IVA en la plata hoy en día no es válido.
> Veremos el día de mañana, pero hoy quién pague IVA en la plata es que simplemente no sabe lo que está haciendo.





Refinanciado dijo:


> ¿Me podría explicar un poco más sobre el tema?
> 
> ¿Cómo un mindundi como yo podría comprar plata sin iva?
> 
> Por ejemplo, llegar a la tienda y decir: "Deme plata sin iva por favor"



Creo que el conforero se refiere a comprar plata en Estonia (hay un par de webs que aparecen constantemente comentadas en este subforo y en el hilo de la plata que está en el general). De ser así, debería contar la película completa. Estos es, que sale a cuenta si compras de masterboxes en adelante. Porque como compres menos que eso, con los portes que cascan no compensa.

Aunque bueno, igual el conforero conoce otro sitio y nos beneficiamos todos ;-)

Ummm, ahora que caigo. También se puede estar refiriendo a los K12 que se están pudiendo pillar nuevamente a facial en muchos bancos. Es así?

Dinos argo payo!


----------



## maragold (2 Sep 2014)

Arraez dijo:


> Siento mucho decir, o bueno qué cojones, no lo siento nada; que el argumento del IVA en la plata hoy en día no es válido.
> Veremos el día de mañana, pero hoy quién pague IVA en la plata es que simplemente no sabe lo que está haciendo.



Depende de las cantidades y procedencia del dinero.
Eso es como decir que el que se compre un coche o un piso pagando IVA no sabe lo que está haciendo.


----------



## xmaniac (2 Sep 2014)

todo depende de la cantidad. en un hilo para dummies no hablamos de gente que vaya a comprar masterboxes y masterboxes probablemente. yo creo que tengo menos de 20ozs de plata, a modo de colección y poco más, así que te puedo asegurar que las he comprado con IVA, como para andarme con envíos raros. gastarme varios miles de euros en plata física es algo que no veo. una onza de oro vas y la vendes con facilidad, es muy cómoda de almacenar y transportar. vender plata en esas cantidades lo veo muy muy farragoso.

de cara al madmax sí...pero es que yo no creo realmente en ese escenario. creo más bien en dejarlo como legado y prefiero dejar a mis herederos 20ozs de oro en un estuche que kilos y kilos y kilos de pequeñas monedas y allá se las compongan


----------



## timi (2 Sep 2014)

que es masterboxes?


----------



## tastas (2 Sep 2014)

Imagino que una caja con un porrón de monedas de plata. Aquí venden una de 500 monedas de plata para que te hagas a la idea, al módico precio de 10k €. Se nos las quitan de las manos primo!
Goldvorsorge | monedas y lingotes de plata
Disclaimer: No tengo ni idea de si la tienda es buena o mala, solo he hecho el ingente trabajo de poner "masterbox plata" en google para asegurarme de lo que era.


----------



## asdfasdf (2 Sep 2014)

timi dijo:


> que es masterboxes?



Supongo que monster boxes.
Son cajas de 500 onzas.


----------



## necho (2 Sep 2014)

timi dijo:


> que es masterboxes?





asdfasdf dijo:


> Supongo que monster boxes.
> Son cajas de 500 onzas.



Masterboxes es el *plural* en inglés de Masterbox, que en el argot metalero significa una caja de 500 onzas (600 en el caso de las China Pandas y 300 en el caso de las canadienses de 1.5 oz) de plata contenidas en tubos de 20 - 25 onzas (Bandejas de 30x en el caso de las China Pandas y tubos de 15x en el caso de las canadienses de 1.5 oz). La foto de las American Silver Eagle (ASE para los amigos) que han colgado más arriba, vamos.

Ojo que es *Master*box y no Monster como muchos se empeñan en escribir erróneamente. Aunque mirándolo bien, para muchos puede resultar "monstruoso" tener 500 oz de plata atesoradas. Con la de visillos que se podrían comprar con esa pasta 

No sé si os pasa a vosotros, pero yo cuando veo en la tele anuncios de coches y veo los precios, automáticamente estoy calculando cuantas masterboxes podría comprar con esa pasta (u onzas de oro también, que conste!). ¿Es grave?

Al autor del hilo; perdón por el off topic. Prometo no salirme más de la temática.


----------



## Bullion10 (2 Sep 2014)

necho dijo:


> Masterboxes es el *plural* en inglés de Masterbox, que en el argot metalero significa una caja de 500 onzas (600 en el caso de las China Pandas y 300 en el caso de las canadienses de 1.5 oz) de plata contenidas en tubos de 20 - 25 onzas (Bandejas de 30x en el caso de las China Pandas y tubos de 15x en el caso de las canadienses de 1.5 oz). La foto de las American Silver Eagle (ASE para los amigos) que han colgado más arriba, vamos.
> 
> Ojo que es *Master*box y no Monster como muchos se empeñan en escribir erróneamente. Aunque mirándolo bien, para muchos puede resultar "monstruoso" tener 500 oz de plata atesoradas. Con la de visillos que se podrían comprar con esa pasta
> 
> ...



Jajajaja, Necho, grave no sé si es, pero una putada sí. A mí me pasa lo mismo a pequeña escala con las onzas de plata. Ahora cuando voy a cenar a un restaurante y pago, me sale el cálculo rápido de que con lo que me acabo de gastar hubiera tenido 2 onzas de plata y la comida ya no me sabe igual... :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2014)

Me consta que algunos bancos están vendiendo de nuevo K-12 por su valor facial, pero fuera de esa "ventaja" -relativa, pero válida...-, no veo que la diferencia estribe en que no pagan IVA. Vamos a ver, un K-12 tiene 18 gramos, Ley 0,925, luego 16,650 gramos de Plata y su equivalencia a una Onza (31,10 gramos) es de 22,41 Euros.

En fin... el IVA va más que añadido.

Saludos.


----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Sep 2014)

Venator dijo:


> Si es para dummies, estarían bien unas instrucciones para asegurarse de que no vienen rellenos de tungsteno.



La prueba del "cling!"


----------



## Jarel! (2 Sep 2014)

Buenas!,
disculpar por salirme del hilo, yo al ver la foto he pensado: ¿cuantas cajas de la derecha se pueden comprar con la de la izquierda?

;-p


----------



## necho (2 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me consta que algunos bancos están vendiendo de nuevo K-12 por su valor facial, pero fuera de esa "ventaja" -relativa, pero válida...-, no veo que la diferencia estribe en que no pagan IVA. Vamos a ver, un K-12 tiene 18 gramos, Ley 0,925, luego 16,650 gramos de Plata y su equivalencia a una Onza (31,10 gramos) es de 22,41 Euros.
> 
> En fin... el IVA va más que añadido.
> 
> Saludos.



No, si yo mencioné lo de los K12 porque mucha gente los sigue viendo como un chollo que no paga IVA (comparándolo con las bullion que se venden en España y si están gravadas) supongo que partirán de esa base 

De todo modos, hasta que el conforero (que con su comentario dio lugar a este off topic) no nos aclararé qué es lo que nos quiso dar a entender... todo lo que escribamos serán meras suposiciones. 

Joder, y mira que dije que no iba a escribir más en este hilo para no chafarle el hilo a Maragold. Igual sería de interés abrir un hilo (si es que no lo está ya) para debatir esto. "¿Comprar plata sin IVA, dónde, cómo?" :o


----------



## sierramadre (2 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me consta que algunos bancos están vendiendo de nuevo K-12 por su valor facial, pero fuera de esa "ventaja" -relativa, pero válida...-, no veo que la diferencia estribe en que no pagan IVA. Vamos a ver, un K-12 tiene 18 gramos, Ley 0,925, luego 16,650 gramos de Plata y su equivalencia a una Onza (31,10 gramos) es de 22,41 Euros.
> 
> En fin... el IVA va más que añadido.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues en los 4 que manejo yo y soy bue cliente hace tiempo que no pillo ni una, como mucho me ofrecen alguna de 20, los cajeros no son tontos y desde que valen 30 euros han pasado a ver con buenos ojos las de 12 y no llegan a salir de la sucursal, en cuanto uno de los 5 o 6 que trabajen alli sea un poco espabilado el karlillo desaparece.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2014)

No, necho, abrir un hilo donde tratar sobre algo que es ilegal para "nuestra" legislación no es buena idea. Yo ya me imagino a qué se refiere Arraez, pero mejor paso...

Y para nada le "chafamos" el hilo a mí "tocayo" maragold y es que es un tipo muy majo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 14:25 ----------

Hola, sierramadre: Eso va por "barrios"... No hace nada recibí una consulta de un forero y se ha hecho con una gran cantidad de ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (2 Sep 2014)

sigo por aquí empapándome,,,,,
cuando se hace un envío entre foreros o desde una tienda se suele contratar seguro de envío? que precio tiene?

gracias


----------



## Dim Mak (2 Sep 2014)

Como novatillo en el tema, me quedaré por aquí leyendo y aprendiendo.


----------



## timi (2 Sep 2014)

bueno , después de dedicar unas horas al tema , al principio pensaba que era cuestión de poner la pasta coger el metal y ya esta , y veo que es muuuucho mas complicado.
mi decisión final es no hacer nada , se que me voy a arrepentir , porque este tinglado tiene los días contados y el oro se va a poner poner por las nuves , pero ,,,,,, seguiré en el tema e intentare formarme , pero dudo que llegue a tiempo para una compra razonable.
gracias a todos por los consejos , seguiré por aquí


----------



## Mochuelo (2 Sep 2014)

timi dijo:


> bueno , después de dedicar unas horas al tema , al principio pensaba que era cuestión de poner la pasta coger el metal y ya esta , y veo que es muuuucho mas complicado.
> mi decisión final es no hacer nada , se que me voy a arrepentir , porque este tinglado tiene los días contados y el oro se va a poner poner por las nuves , pero ,,,,,, seguiré en el tema e intentare formarme , pero dudo que llegue a tiempo para una compra razonable.
> gracias a todos por los consejos , seguiré por aquí



Sinceramente no le veo la complicación, ni siquiera tengo que moverme de la silla ni relalizar operaciones complejas (al menos considero que teclear unas pocas palabras y numeros y pulsar botones con el raton lo sean). Elijo proveedor que más convenga en el momento, pido la mercancía, si es necesario espero confirmación, y pago. Muchas veces no tengo tiempo ni de tomarme el cafe. Luego a esperar tranquilamente a la llegada del paquete. Aunque que si eres novato, claro, el miedo a lo nuevo, a lo desconocido te juega malas pasadas

Tu mismo, pero no veo que sea " muuuucho mas complicado." .


----------



## fff (2 Sep 2014)

de todas maneras, comprar alguna onza suelta de plata para ir conociendolas, o algun soberano o 20FF es algo que ni te saca de pobre y ademas te mete el gusanillo de saber más... o no...


----------



## timi (2 Sep 2014)

eso seguro , pero paso a paso , mi error era querer dar zancadas en una semana....


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Sep 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Jajajaja, Necho, grave no sé si es, pero una putada sí. A mí me pasa lo mismo a pequeña escala con las onzas de plata. Ahora cuando voy a cenar a un restaurante y pago, me sale el cálculo rápido de que con lo que me acabo de gastar hubiera tenido 2 onzas de plata y la comida ya no me sabe igual... :XX:



:XX::XX::XX: que bueno, yo cada vez que me compro un capricho* o que lleno el carro del super pienso: "ves que barato, solo me ha costado un par de onzas de plata, tengo para repetir un porron de veces"

* soy lonchafinista, mis caprichos (no metaleros) cuestan muy poco.


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Sep 2014)

timi dijo:


> eso seguro , pero paso a paso , mi error era querer dar zancadas en una semana....



Contacta con necho y el andorrano y les pides presupuesto de dos soberanos, no te arrepentirás.

Ánimo, no te des por vencido. Son alrededor de 500€, no es poco dinero, pero tampoco te harán ni rico ni pobre.

Saludos


----------



## Arraez (3 Sep 2014)

Como ya han comentado por ahí, me refería a la compra de plata amonedada en Estonia que no paga IVA.
Ya he dicho en otros hilos que no es ilegal para nada, y es que hecha la ley hecha la trampa.
En la web de Liberty Silver lo explican todo muy bien.
El punto de equilibrio entre comprar al andorrano o a necho, etc. son 60 onzas aproximadamente. A partir de ahí sale más barato en Estonia.
Yo creía que esto estaba más extendido, pero comentando en otros hilos veo que hay mucha ignorancia en este tema, llegando a comentarse que es "jugar sucio", "importación" o incluso "ilegal".
Nada de eso ya que Estonia es UE, zona SEPA, etc.
Vamos, como comprar pan enfrente de tu casa.


----------



## timi (3 Sep 2014)

otra vez mil gracias a todos , no solo por este hilo , sino toda la información que tenéis por aquí , que como ya se nota , no había entrado.
quiero empezar por kruggers , que he visto que existen de 1/2 onza y después con el pie de rey y la bascula , pasito a pasito
lo que esta claro es que la idea inicial que tenia era errónea , por lo que quería hacer y como lo quería hacer.:abajo:
después de esta semana no tendré mucho tiempo , pero espero estar por aquí....
necho entiendo que es un forero no?
donde puedo ver la reputación de foreros?
aunque por privado contacte con un forero que creo que coincidiremos en mas de una ocasión en el futuro ,,,,,


----------



## maragold (3 Sep 2014)

El hilo pretende ser una guía para novatos en oro físico.
No es una comparativa oro-plara, pero como seguís insistiendo, repito lo que he dicho en el hilo oficial de la plata:

En estos momentos, la onza más barata en la famosa tienda de Estonia (sin IVA)... más de un 15% sobre spot.
A cuánto te salen los portes???

*Supongo que en total no menos de un 20% sobre spot.*

No tengo nada más que dicir, señoría.

Saludos


----------



## sierramadre (3 Sep 2014)

okabum dijo:


> Donde compras las capsulas para las krugerrand?




El forero Necho es tu hombre.


----------



## Arraez (3 Sep 2014)

maragold dijo:


> El hilo pretende ser una guía para novatos en oro físico.
> No es una comparativa oro-plara, pero como seguís insistiendo, repito lo que he dicho en el hilo oficial de la plata:
> 
> En estos momentos, la onza más barata en la famosa tienda de Estonia (sin IVA)... más de un 15% sobre spot.
> ...



Cierto, solo pretendía rebatir el típico argumento del IVA en la plata. Ya no insistiré más.

Pero una puntualización, yo nunca he dicho que la plata tenga menos sobrespot que el oro, yo solo digo que se puede comprar sin IVA, una buena compra, portes incluídos, la harás con un 17% de sobrespot, bastante menos que un IVA típico en cualquier país de la UE.


----------



## maragold (3 Sep 2014)

Arraez dijo:


> Cierto, solo pretendía rebatir el típico argumento del IVA en la plata. Ya no insistiré más.
> 
> Pero una puntualización, yo nunca he dicho que la plata tenga menos sobrespot que el oro, yo solo digo que se puede comprar sin IVA, una buena compra, portes incluídos, la harás con un 17% de sobrespot, bastante menos que un IVA típico en cualquier país de la UE.



Bueno, es que el IVA es un problema de tres pares de narices, aunque a algunos os parezca algo nimio.

Y los que tenemos una empresa os podemos contar batallas con Hacienda que os pondrían los pelos de punta.

A mí un inspector me echó para atrás una factura de una nevera y unas cocacolas que estaban dentro de la nevera... habiendo él mismo tomado una de ellas de la propia nevera el día de la inspección en nuestras oficinas! :8:
(es decir, era un hecho evidente que tanto una como las otras eran de uso empresarial y no particular)

Así que mucho ojito con los IVAs y andar haciendo transferencias gordas al extranjero (por mucha UE que sea) para traerse plata más barata... ienso:


----------



## Arraez (3 Sep 2014)

Yo también tengo una (micro) empresa, y sé de qué va. Pero todas mis inversiones son a nivel particular, hacienda puede decir misa (en la compra).


----------



## necho (3 Sep 2014)

okabum dijo:


> Donde compras las capsulas para las krugerrand?





sierramadre dijo:


> El forero Necho es tu hombre.



Gracias Sierramadre por la recomendación.

@okabum, he tratado de contestar al privado que me has mandado pero el sistema me dice que no tienes activada la opción de recibir mensajes privados. Por lo tanto he escrito a la dirección de correo electrónico que aparece en tu perfil.

Y ya que hablamos de oro; aprovecho para comentar que en breve me van a llegar tubos genéricos de distintos tamaños y entre esos de 33 mm que son ideales para varias monedas de oro de 1 oz (entre esas la Krügerrand).


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2014)

Hola, maragold: No hace falta tener una empresa para tener "problemas" con Hacienda y es que como vean que tienes patrimonio, que mueves dinero por muy legal que sea, etc. ya los tienes "pegados". Yo es raro el año en que ellos no tienen "discrepancias" con mí declaración del IRPF. Por ejemplo, el pasado ejercicio les gane lo que me planteaban los muy HdP y este año va a a pasar lo mismo: si cobran no hay problema, pero si tienen que pagar no veas los "vericuetos" que se buscan los muy "retorcidos"... Lo bueno es que todo lo tengo muy legal y para pelear con ellos ya tengo un buen abogado.

En fin, cuando llegue la Jubilación, igual me tengo que ir de este país, ya sea parcial o totalmente, porque es la "rehostia" lo que vivimos aquí. Se les "cuelan" un montón de sinvergüenzas, ya sea Pujol, Matas, etc. y tienen que perder tiempo y recursos en aquellos que poco nos pueden sacar...

Y SI hay que vigilar el tema del IVA, facturas, transferencias y todo lo que deje "trazas"... Habrá un día en que los gobiernos se pasarán los datos y todo por "nuestro bien" y sino al tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (3 Sep 2014)

Ahora mismo (19:00 del 3 de septiembre), la onza de plata más barata en Libertysilver es la filarmónica, si compras 100, que te hacen precio, salen por 1685, a los que (probando el checkout) hay que añadir "unos" 70 euros de transporte. Y digo "unos" porque según ellos mismos indican, el transporte lo debes contratar aparte para saltarte el famoso asunto del IVA. Es decir, en total te sale el paquete puesto en casa a 1755 euros.

También ahora mismo, en la web del andorrano puedes comprar 100 Maple a 1761 euros. Si no eres de BCN y necesitas contratar portes (y seguro) son 12 euros. 

Te ahorras pues en total 18 euros (el 1% de la compra) y tienes que hacer el pedido a unos elementos de fiabilidad mucho menos contrastada.

No veo la ventaja de "ahorrarse el IVA" para engordarle a cambio la cuenta a unos listos estonios o de donde sean.

Y que no piense nadie que tengo mayor interés en promocionar al andorrano, ni falta que le hace. Personalmente si quisiera comprar 100 onzas bullion al mejor precio y con fiabilidad, haría el pedido a alguna casa alemana que por 1720 euros te pone las 100 onzas en casa. Solo hay que buscar un poco:

Gold.de - Gold und Silber kaufen im Preisvergleich


----------



## maragold (3 Sep 2014)

Tichy dijo:


> Ahora mismo (19:00 del 3 de septiembre), la onza de plata más barata en Libertysilver es la filarmónica, si compras 100, que te hacen precio, salen por 1685, a los que (probando el checkout) hay que añadir "unos" 70 euros de transporte. Y digo "unos" porque según ellos mismos indican, el transporte lo debes contratar aparte para saltarte el famoso asunto del IVA. Es decir, en total te sale el paquete puesto en casa a 1755 euros.
> 
> También ahora mismo, en la web del andorrano puedes comprar 100 Maple a 1761 euros. Si no eres de BCN y necesitas contratar portes (y seguro) son 12 euros.
> 
> ...



Y si encima tienes la suerte de ser catalán y poder acercarte a saludar al amigo... y pagarle en mano, ya ni te cuento! :Aplauso:


----------



## timi (3 Sep 2014)

las krugerrand de 1\2 onza no son muy usuales no? o es que no existen?

gracias

me auto respondo , si que existen i las de 1\4 también


no son muy usuales?

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 22:23 ----------

este tipo de monedas se suelen guardar con estuches especiales para protegerlas o no es necesario ?

cuando se compran ya llevan alguna protección o esto es aparte?

se que son preguntas chorras , pero algún día tengo que aprender,,,

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 22:27 ----------

porque las maple leaf de 1 onza son un poco mas caras que las kruger de 1 onza?
es un tema circunstancial del momento y del vendedor o es por algo concreto ?

gracias

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 22:39 ----------

las medidas de las monedas son siempre exactas o tiene pequeñas tolerancias,, krugers y maple ,,,, imagino que el peso si que tiene que ser exacto,,,

gracias

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 22:57 ----------

como nadie me responde me voy auto respondiendo lo que descubro yo , para que sirva para mas dummies

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-76.html


----------



## timi (3 Sep 2014)

los precios de la web del andorrano se actualizan una vez al dia , varis , cada x días,,,,

gracias


----------



## Cimerio (3 Sep 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, maragold: No hace falta tener una empresa para tener "problemas" con Hacienda y es que como vean que tienes patrimonio, que mueves dinero por muy legal que sea, etc. ya los tienes "pegados". Yo es raro el año en que ellos no tienen "discrepancias" con mí declaración del IRPF. Por ejemplo, el pasado ejercicio les gane lo que me planteaban los muy HdP y este año va a a pasar lo mismo: si cobran no hay problema, pero si tienen que pagar no veas los "vericuetos" que se buscan los muy "retorcidos"... Lo bueno es que todo lo tengo muy legal y para pelear con ellos ya tengo un buen abogado.
> 
> En fin, cuando llegue la Jubilación, igual me tengo que ir de este país, ya sea parcial o totalmente, porque es la "rehostia" lo que vivimos aquí. Se les "cuelan" un montón de sinvergüenzas, ya sea Pujol, Matas, etc. y tienen que perder tiempo y recursos en aquellos que poco nos pueden sacar...
> 
> ...



¡¿Problemas con hacienda por tener plata y oro ?! :

Cuentame más que ya lo que me faltaba es tener problemas con los chupasangre estos.
Yo he hecho una compra de casi 1.000 euros en coininvest. No me han pedido DNI pero he visto sitios donde piden el número de identificación fiscal y la verdad es que uno empieza a pensar si los datos se "pasarán" por ahí...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2014)

No, Cimerio, mis "problemas" con Hacienda no son por los MPs, pero claro muchas transferencias están ahí...

De momento, en Alemania y por esa cantidad no tendrás ningún tipo de problema. A malas siempre puedes pedir la factura o hacer un "mix", ya me entiendes...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (3 Sep 2014)

es este el hilo para principiantes ?


----------



## Arraez (4 Sep 2014)

Tichy dijo:


> Ahora mismo (19:00 del 3 de septiembre), la onza de plata más barata en Libertysilver es la filarmónica, si compras 100, que te hacen precio, salen por 1685, a los que (probando el checkout) hay que añadir "unos" 70 euros de transporte. Y digo "unos" porque según ellos mismos indican, el transporte lo debes contratar aparte para saltarte el famoso asunto del IVA. Es decir, en total te sale el paquete puesto en casa a 1755 euros.
> 
> También ahora mismo, en la web del andorrano puedes comprar 100 Maple a 1761 euros. Si no eres de BCN y necesitas contratar portes (y seguro) son 12 euros.
> 
> ...



No conocía esta web, más que nada porque no me había planteado que pudiese salir más barato, le echaré un ojo, gracias!


----------



## maragold (4 Sep 2014)

timi dijo:


> las krugerrand de 1\2 onza no son muy usuales no? o es que no existen?
> 
> gracias
> 
> ...



Yo te recomendaría onzas completas. Si quieres moneda más pequeña, vete a los soberanos, napoleones (francos)... o incluso las alfonsinas españolas.

Los estuches van a parte, como mucho te las pueden vender en su cápsula de plástico´duro pero generalmente van en una especie de bolsita o plástico blando.

El precio depende de la disponibilidad y criterio del proveedor.
Dentro de las onzas bullion más típicas no tienen por qué tener más sobrespot unas que otras. Las más baratas suelen ser las kruger, las maple y las philas.

Saludos


----------



## timi (4 Sep 2014)

maragold dijo:


> *Yo te recomendaría onzas completas*. Si quieres moneda más pequeña, vete a los soberanos, napoleones (francos)... o incluso las alfonsinas españolas.
> 
> Los estuches van a parte, como mucho te las pueden vender en su cápsula de plástico´duro pero generalmente van en una especie de bolsita o plástico blando.
> 
> ...





gracias

es a la conclusión que he llegado

gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Sep 2014)

timi dijo:


> las krugerrand de 1\2 onza no son muy usuales no? o es que no existen?
> 
> me auto respondo , si que existen i las de 1\4 también
> 
> no son muy usuales?



Las de 1/2oz no las he visto, de 1/4 he comprado unas cuantas para escenarios madmaxistas ya que un puñado de 1/4 de Krugers pasan MUY desapercibidos en un monedero y como son aleadas no se te estropean tanto.

Actualmente las guardo todas (1oz, 1/4oz, Kruger, Maple, ...) en capsulas para que estén impecables en caso de venderlas en un escenario normal.

En resumen: las de 1/4 son conocidas pero no habituales, para "calderilla" normalmente la gente opta o por soberanos o plata directamente.


----------



## Vidar (4 Sep 2014)

Cimerio dijo:


> ¡¿Problemas con hacienda por tener plata y oro ?! :
> 
> Cuentame más que ya lo que me faltaba es tener problemas con los chupasangre estos.
> Yo he hecho una compra de casi 1.000 euros en coininvest. No me han pedido DNI pero he visto sitios donde piden el número de identificación fiscal y la verdad es que uno empieza a pensar si los datos se "pasarán" por ahí...



problema ninguno si no haces las cosas mal.

- compra con dinero justificable. Es decir no compres 100.000€ si ganas 1000 y no tienes mucho más patrimonio líquido legal.

- Documenta la compra, factura si es empresa contrato de compra-venta si es particular.

- procura que haya trazabilidad en el pago. Por ejemplo si quisieras pasar 50 onza declaradas por una aduana lo mejor es adjuntar un justificante de transferencia (o un talón, o el M1 si pagaras en efectivo). Imagina los chinos que pasan los billetes de 500 enrollados dentro de cigarrillos o de otras mil maneras, no tendrían más que comprar oro con efectivo pero con factura.

- Si vendes una cantidad importante, documenta la compra, la venta, el pago, el cobro y paga tus impuestos.

Con esto no tendrías más problema que dar con los papeles en los morros al inspector, aunque esto no es que sea exclusivo para el oro, es para todo.

.


----------



## Tichy (4 Sep 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Las de 1/2oz no las he visto, de 1/4 he comprado unas cuantas para escenarios madmaxistas ya que un puñado de 1/4 de Krugers pasan MUY desapercibidos en un monedero y como son aleadas no se te estropean tanto.
> 
> Actualmente las guardo todas (1oz, 1/4oz, Kruger, Maple, ...) en capsulas para que estén impecables en caso de venderlas en un escenario normal.
> 
> En resumen: las de 1/4 son conocidas pero no habituales, para "calderilla" normalmente la gente opta o por soberanos o plata directamente.



Para monedas pequeñas de oro, al menor sobrespot posible, una opción a considerar son las reacuñaciones austriacas (coronas, ducados y florines).

Contrariamente a soberanos o napoleones tienen nulo interés coleccionista (no digamos numismático), pero buscando se pueden conseguir a mucho mejor precio por gramo que los cuartos o décimos de onzas bullion. Además, al ser también aleadas (como los soberanos), no son tan delicadas como las .999.


----------



## rojiblanco (4 Sep 2014)

timi Ver

las krugerrand de 1\2 onza no son muy usuales no? o es que no existen?

me auto respondo , si que existen i las de 1\4 también

no son muy usuales?

También hay Krugerrand de 1/10 oz.


----------



## timi (4 Sep 2014)

gracias , he decidido onzas enteras , krugers o maple, y cuando tenga lo que tengo en mente , onzas de plata,,,, pero todo a su tiempo


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Sep 2014)

timi dijo:


> gracias , he decidido onzas enteras , krugers o maple, y cuando tenga lo que tengo en mente , onzas de plata,,,, pero todo a su tiempo



Si tienes un tienda numismática cerca de tu casa, te recomendaría que fueras a echar un vistazo, no pierdes nada y ya vas con los precios de mercado.

Así podrás mirar algunas piezas y hacerte una idea de lo que es esto, si tienes suerte, podrás pillar algún buen precio y tendrás gratis una buena asesoría cerca de casa.

Saludos

Una cosa, yo he encontrado verdaderos chollos en tiendas numismáticas, todo es cuestión de que hagas una oferta, eso sí, ten cuidado con la moneda española, como es lo que más suelen mover, no tendrán piedad, jeje


----------



## timi (8 Sep 2014)

buenas señores , mirando mas cosillas , veo que las maple leaf de 1onza , tiene un 99,9 de oro y las kruger 91,7
esto imagino que hace mas delicadas las maple , pero al mismo tiempo tiene un valor algo superior , para inversión no serian mejor las maple? o las kruger son mas conocidas ?

gracias


----------



## maragold (9 Sep 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Las ideales son las monedas "bullion" y las monedas históricas con poco valor numismático (aunque ello no quita que sean históricas y coleccionables).
> Dentro de las bullion, lo ideal es comprar onzas emitidas por países reconocidos.
> Las más conocidas son:
> - krugerrand de Sudáfrica
> ...





timi dijo:


> buenas señores , mirando mas cosillas , veo que las maple leaf de 1onza , tiene un 99,9 de oro y las kruger 91,7
> esto imagino que hace mas delicadas las maple , pero al mismo tiempo tiene un valor algo superior , para inversión no serian mejor las maple? o las kruger son mas conocidas ?
> 
> gracias



Revisa el post inicial... es justo lo contrario, la kruger valdría algo más por su contenido en cobre! 
De hecho es posiblemente la moneda bullion más reconocida internacionalmente. Date cuenta que la aleación la dota de durabilidad...


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Sep 2014)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> El que todavía tenga dudas de si comprar oro o seguir con los papelitos,que recuerde que queda poco para octubre



Y este octubre podría ser...distinto, pese a los estímulos Yellen...atención.


----------



## conde84 (17 Sep 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Y este octubre podría ser...distinto, pese a los estímulos Yellen...atención.



Coño,otra vez tu por aqui,ya se te echaba de menos de hace tiempo.

Bienvenido de nuevo y espero que sigas por aqui.


----------



## satu (10 Oct 2014)

Ya estamos en octubre, que se supone que tenia que pasar? 

El oro sigue bajando asi que os parece buen momento para comprar? o al igual que con la vivienda es mejor no cojer un cuchillo cuando cae?


----------



## maragold (10 Oct 2014)

satu dijo:


> Ya estamos en octubre, que se supone que tenia que pasar?
> 
> El oro sigue bajando asi que os parece buen momento para comprar? o al igual que con la vivienda es mejor no cojer un cuchillo cuando cae?



:bla:

Campeón, éste no es el hilo apropiado para trolear sobre oro... así que te puedes ir por donde has venido.


----------



## satu (10 Oct 2014)

maragold dijo:


> :bla:
> 
> Campeón, éste no es el hilo apropiado para trolear sobre oro... así que te puedes ir por donde has venido.



No es trolleo, por el titulo del hilo crei que era el mejor sitio para hacer estas preguntas ya que no me ubico mucho en esto de los oros.


----------



## maragold (11 Oct 2014)

Pues no es el hilo para preguntas chorra. A qué viene lo de octubre?

Lo dicho...


----------



## Nefersen (11 Oct 2014)

¿Qué opinais sobre Bullion Vault?


----------



## necho (12 Oct 2014)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Qué opinais sobre Bullion Vault?



site:burbuja.info Bullionvault 8:


----------



## alea (12 Oct 2014)

Hola a todos, yo llevo tiempo tentado en comprar unas monedas de oro, pero aunque el hilo sea para dummies, yo debo ser “dummier” ya que cosas supersencillas son las que no me quedan nada claras. Os pongo mis dudas y miedos , a ver si podeis ayudarme.

Imaginad que hoy la onza de oro está a $1200 dolares, y una Maple (por decir una) cuesta $1300. Esos 100 dolares de más entiendo que es el valor numismático de la moneda. Suele ser más o menos constante? Varía mucho? De que depende?

El premium es la comisión que nos cobra, por ejemplo El Andorrano. Digamos que es del 5%. Empiezo yo ya la inversión con esa perdida? Para recuperar el valor de mi moneda he de esperar a que el oro suba el 5%? Si voy a venderselo al Andorrano, el no me paga premium, no? A que precio me compra el oro, al de spot o por debajo? Es para saber cuanto ha de subir el oro para recuperar la inversión si necesitas venderlo.

En cuanto al almacenaje, si decides guardarlo en casa, aunque lo escondas muy bien; es cierto que los ladrones muchas veces llevan detectores de metales, por lo que probablemente encontraran el oro por muy bien que este escondido? Los metaleros, lo teneis en casa? En cajas fuertes de bancos?

Entiendo que el oro no paga IVA. Si voy al Andorrano a por una moneda, puedo pagar en metálico? Que documentación pide? Se entera hacienda de que he comprado esa moneda? Cuando la vendo me tributa si obtengo beneficios?

Si voy de vacaciones a Londres o Alemania por ejemplo, puedo comprar o vender una moneda allí sin problemas? Suelen poner problemas en los aeropuertos?

Estas son mis dudas por ahora, muchas gracias a todos, ojala me las aclaréis, ya que estos datos me parecen imprescindibles para tomar una decisión.


----------



## maragold (13 Oct 2014)

alea dijo:


> Hola a todos, yo llevo tiempo tentado en comprar unas monedas de oro, pero aunque el hilo sea para dummies, yo debo ser “dummier” ya que cosas supersencillas son las que no me quedan nada claras. Os pongo mis dudas y miedos , a ver si podeis ayudarme.
> 
> Imaginad que hoy la onza de oro está a $1200 dolares, y una Maple (por decir una) cuesta $1300. Esos 100 dolares de más entiendo que es el valor numismático de la moneda. Suele ser más o menos constante? Varía mucho? De que depende?
> 
> ...



Si te planteas el oro físico como una inversión, (muy) mal empiezas.
Haces preguntas que están contestadas en el post principal. Puedes conseguir oro con premium del 2-3% y si lo quieres vender de nuevo, perderás otro 2-3% adicional, mínimo un 5%.
El oro no tiene IVA.

Puedes guardarlo en casa y por supuesto también en cajas de seguridad de bancos, eso ya depende de cada uno y de las cantidades.


----------



## alea (13 Oct 2014)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta maragold. Inversión, diversificación, valor refugio...llámalo como quieras. El comprar oro para mi si es una inversión, en el sentido de que te puede salir mejor o peor, y si lo necesitas vender en un futuro, esperas que lo que recibes te rinda lo mismo o más de lo que te rendiría lo que pagaste por el oro cuando lo compraste.

Creo que las preguntas que hago son pertinentes para entender el tema. Yo no lo compraría para venderlo poco después, sino como una forma de ahorrar poco a poco. Si en un futuro, yo o mis hijos lo necesitáramos, pues me gustaría que conservara el valor de lo que pagamos por el mas la inflación. Y aunque yo tengo fe en el oro, nadie m puede asegurar que vaya a ser así, por eso para mi esta bien llamarlo inversión, por la incertidumbre sobre la posible rentabilidad futura. Un deposito no es una inversión, ya que sabes lo que te va a dar.

Muchas gracias otra vez por las respuestas, me interesaría si pudierais contestar también al resto de preguntas, saludos a los aurófilos y argentófilos burbujiles!


----------



## maragold (13 Oct 2014)

alea dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta maragold. Inversión, diversificación, valor refugio...llámalo como quieras. El comprar oro para mi si es una inversión, en el sentido de que te puede salir mejor o peor, y si lo necesitas vender en un futuro, esperas que lo que recibes te rinda lo mismo o más de lo que te rendiría lo que pagaste por el oro cuando lo compraste.
> 
> Creo que las preguntas que hago son pertinentes para entender el tema. Yo no lo compraría para venderlo poco después, sino como una forma de ahorrar poco a poco. Si en un futuro, yo o mis hijos lo necesitáramos, pues me gustaría que conservara el valor de lo que pagamos por el mas la inflación. Y aunque yo tengo fe en el oro, nadie m puede asegurar que vaya a ser así, por eso para mi esta bien llamarlo inversión, por la incertidumbre sobre la posible rentabilidad futura. Un deposito no es una inversión, ya que sabes lo que te va a dar.
> 
> Muchas gracias otra vez por las respuestas, me interesaría si pudierais contestar también al resto de preguntas, saludos a los aurófilos y argentófilos burbujiles!



Insisto: plantéate al oro como un seguro. Si crees que todo va a ir bien, no pilles ni un soberano.
Si crees que algo puede ir mal, o muy mal... ya estás tardando en pillar monedas.

Pregúntale a un argentino o un venezolano de qué les ha servido tener oro físico en los últimos años.
O mejor, pregúntaselo a un ucraniano...


----------



## alea (13 Oct 2014)

Gracias de nuevo. Yo soy de los que creo que las cosas pueden ir muy mal, así que me gustaría saber más del tema. Precisamente por eso, me preocupa la trazabilidad que pueda tener ese oro y estoy preguntando sobre que te piden a la hora de comprarlo, si es posible hacer compraventa en el extranjero (para que el gobierno no sepa que lo posees) y sobre problemas de transporte por aeropuertos.

También me preocupa y me gustaría que ahondarais mas en el tema los que controláis, el tema del almacenaje. Lo de los ladrones con detector de metales lo he oído yo y no se como de difícil sería esconder oro efectivamente en casa en ese caso. Guardarlo en bancos también tiene su riesgo en caso de corralito, no? además habrá que declararlo supongo.

El oro me parece muy interesante pero debo informarme bien sobre ciertas cosas antes de hacer una buena inversión, por eso estoy preguntando. Agradezco cualquier información adicional.


----------



## DanielFaraday (13 Oct 2014)

¿Por qué comprar monedas en vez de lingotes? 

https://www.coininvest.com/en/gold-bullions/series-gold-bullion/100g-gold-bullion-heraeus-gold-bar/


----------



## marquen2303 (13 Oct 2014)

alea dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta maragold. Inversión, diversificación, valor refugio...llámalo como quieras. El comprar oro para mi si es una inversión, en el sentido de que te puede salir mejor o peor, y si lo necesitas vender en un futuro, *esperas que lo que recibes te rinda lo mismo o más de lo que te rendiría lo que pagaste por el oro cuando lo compraste*.



Cuando diversificas reduces el* riesgo a perder* y en los casos que las cosas pueden ir mal ya no vas a recordar el 5% o el valor numismático.


----------



## maragold (13 Oct 2014)

alea dijo:


> Gracias de nuevo. Yo soy de los que creo que las cosas pueden ir muy mal, así que me gustaría saber más del tema. Precisamente por eso, me preocupa la trazabilidad que pueda tener ese oro y estoy preguntando sobre que te piden a la hora de comprarlo, si es posible hacer compraventa en el extranjero (para que el gobierno no sepa que lo posees) y sobre problemas de transporte por aeropuertos.
> 
> También me preocupa y me gustaría que ahondarais mas en el tema los que controláis, el tema del almacenaje. Lo de los ladrones con detector de metales lo he oído yo y no se como de difícil sería esconder oro efectivamente en casa en ese caso. Guardarlo en bancos también tiene su riesgo en caso de corralito, no? además habrá que declararlo supongo.
> 
> El oro me parece muy interesante pero debo informarme bien sobre ciertas cosas antes de hacer una buena inversión, por eso estoy preguntando. Agradezco cualquier información adicional.



Pues si piensas que las cosas van a ir muy mal (Ucrania, Argentina, Venezuela, ...); por qué te preocupa tanto el premium de partida??? (que por otra parte no es nada del otro mundo)

El tema control estatal, desde luego va a estar mucho menos controlado que un depósito, un fondo, una acción o cualquier otro apunte bancario.
Aunque sepan que has comprado oro físico, al igual que cientos de miles de personas... qué van a ir, casa por casa confiscando??? Si llegamos a ese punto, te aseguro que precisamente tu oro físico será de lo poco que haya sobrevivido a la rapiña del sistema.

Hoyga usté, yo no sé nada, se lo regalé a mi prima la calva... busque, busque... 

Del paso aduanero hay por ahí comentarios específicos, todo depende de cantidades. Lo mismo que lo de almacenarlo en casa. Si hablas de cantidades de 4 o 5 dígitos... no creo que sea mayor problema.
Ahora bien, si hablas de cantidades de 6 o 7 cifras, la cosa se empieza a complicar.


----------



## The Unabomber (13 Oct 2014)

Hola a todos

Perdonen la ignorancia, pero resulta que se me ha presentado una oportunidad bastante interesante relacionada con la compra-venta de oro, y me gustaría saber una cosa, ¿Dónde podría comprar ácido nítrico para verificar la pureza del mismo?

Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## RuiKi84 (14 Oct 2014)

maragold dijo:


> Pues si piensas que las cosas van a ir muy mal (Ucrania, Argentina, Venezuela, ...); por qué te preocupa tanto el premium de partida??? (que por otra parte no es nada del otro mundo)
> 
> El tema control estatal, desde luego va a estar mucho menos controlado que un depósito, un fondo, una acción o cualquier otro apunte bancario.
> Aunque sepan que has comprado oro físico, al igual que cientos de miles de personas... qué van a ir, casa por casa confiscando??? Si llegamos a ese punto, te aseguro que precisamente tu oro físico será de lo poco que haya sobrevivido a la rapiña del sistema.
> ...




Muchas gracias por abrir el hilo maragold, me has ahorrado mucho trabajo, 
llevaba tiempo queriendo comprar oro para diversificar mi pequeño patrimonio y no sabía por donde empezar.8:

Ahora mismo acabo de hacer mi primer pedido, soy un completo novato así que he empezado por abajo, siguiendo tus recomendaciones he adquirido una "bullion" con poco valor numismático y un bajo premium (una krugerrand en el andorrano), me la mandarán por envio urgente 24 horas, supongo que llegará el jueves .... os seguiré contando.

Salu2


----------



## maragold (17 Sep 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Aquí dejo mi particular guía de iniciación al oro físico.
> Se la envié por correo a un par de buenos amigos que estaban interesados en el tema y como de vez en cuando hay foreros que repiten la misma pregunta... pues ahí la dejo!
> (he quitado recomendaciones específicas de dónde comprar)
> 
> ...



Con vuestro permiso, subo este hilo, más de un año después de su creación.
Para los novatos... 

Un abrazo a todos


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Sep 2015)

Gracias muy interesante, creo que ya había estado leyéndolo pero es imposible a veces rebuscar entre tantos hilos.


----------



## frentemorao (9 Dic 2015)

hilo muy muy interesante


----------



## marquen2303 (20 Ene 2016)

Buenas aprovecho para subir el hilo y preguntar acerca de los soberanos porque estoy pensando en comenzar una colección de estas pero no me acuerdo en que hilo leí acerca de una lista de años que escribió un forero para tener una colección mínima. Ya estoy buscando información como esta:

El Soberano: la moneda de oro preferida de la Reina de Inglaterra

Agradezco vuestras opiniones.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2016)

Hola, marquen2303: Te dejo este enlace que te servirá y entra en los que el mismo propone en su margen izquierdo.

- Gold sovereign history | The Royal Mint

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2016 at 23:40 ----------

Y también te dejo este otro...

-  British-Gold-One-Sovereign-Coin-Price-Guide-1817-2006-History-of The-Sovereign-Gold-Coins-Gold Coins-Coin Books-Coin Accessories-Irish Coin Price Guide-Coin Software-Selling Coins 

Saludos.


----------



## Kid (22 Ene 2016)

Hola
Este site es de lo más completo que conozco.
Gold Sovereigns
Hay cantidad de links internos que te ofrecen todo tipo de información.
Que lo disfrutes.
Salut


----------



## Nahuelito (19 Feb 2016)

Hola, 
Luego de muchos anos de leer el foro, por primera vez hago una consulta.
Estoy preparando la venta de parte de mi inversión en oro físico y quizás le llegue el turno a mi querido lingote de 1 kg.
El caso es que me interesa convertirlo a euros en metálico, ya que lleva mucho tiempo fuera de circuito y no quiero exponer esa cifra de golpe.
Por lo poco (poquísimo) que se uno de los sitios que mas se mencionan es Bruselas, pero entiendo que existen limitaciones. En Suiza es igual ?
Resumiendo; donde puedo intentarlo, si es que hay posibilidades ?
Un saludo


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Feb 2016)

Nahuelito dijo:


> Hola,
> Luego de muchos anos de leer el foro, por primera vez hago una consulta.
> Estoy preparando la venta de parte de mi inversión en oro físico y quizás le llegue el turno a mi querido lingote de 1 kg.
> El caso es que me interesa convertirlo a euros en metálico, ya que lleva mucho tiempo fuera de circuito y no quiero exponer esa cifra de golpe.
> ...



¿Y no tienes ningún documento que acredite la compra de ese lingote? Porque si es así, creo que Hacienda sólo debería reclamarte el incremento patrimonial resultante de la venta, en caso de que lo hubiera.


----------



## Nahuelito (20 Feb 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Y no tienes ningún documento que acredite la compra de ese lingote? Porque si es así, creo que Hacienda sólo debería reclamarte el incremento patrimonial resultante de la venta, en caso de que lo hubiera.




Si, por supuesto. 
Pero tengo otras consideraciones para preferir el metálico.

En todo caso he podido saber que la limitación de operaciones en dinero en efectivo en Suiza es a partir del mes de enero'16 de 90.000 euros, por lo que no representaría inconveniente... en apariencia. 
Ademas no esta limitada la importación y/o exportación de dinero al país.
Otra nota curiosa es que mientras por la zona euro están pensando en retirar de circulación los billetes de 500 y de 200, los helvéticos enviaran a la calle billetes de 1000 fr. (mas de 900 euros)

Igual, muchas gracias por su respuesta.

saludos


----------



## marquen2303 (8 Ene 2017)

Up! Vamos a subir el hilo.


----------



## Nerblu (12 Feb 2017)

Joder, me acabo de leer todo el tocho jiji 
Muy interesante, y me llevo unas cuantas urls que no conocía jeje


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2017)

# Nahuelito: En Bruselas tiene EuroGold y Gold4ex...

Saludos.


----------



## Liebreblanca (2 Dic 2017)

Supongamos que soy mileurista y quiero ahorrar para la universidad del crio. En vez de abrir una cuenta junior de esas y meter 30 eurillos al mes que pueda ir ahorrando, ¿merece la pena comprar una moneda al mes?, ¿o para tan pocas cantidad no vale la pena?


----------



## conde84 (3 Dic 2017)

Liebreblanca dijo:


> Supongamos que soy mileurista y quiero ahorrar para la universidad del crio. En vez de abrir una cuenta junior de esas y meter 30 eurillos al mes que pueda ir ahorrando, ¿merece la pena comprar una moneda al mes?, ¿o para tan pocas cantidad no vale la pena?



Si eres mileurista y la capacidad de ahorro son 30 euros al mes yo personalmente me olvidaria del oro.

Con ese dinero no compras nada de oro, y ni si quiera te daria para 2 onzas de plata, asi que mejor lo metria debajo del colchon por si hay algun imprevisto tenerlo a mano rapido.


----------



## PEPEYE (8 Dic 2017)

Gracias a todos por este hilo tan interesante, aunque continuo con mis dudas sobre oro o plata, me ha quedado muy claro el tema de las monedas frente al lingote


----------



## BaNGo (6 Feb 2019)

Pues según gustos y cantidades.
A mí me gusta más tamaño pequeño, creo que sería más fácil de vender en esas cantidades.

Una duda, que no soy muy amante de las onzas modernas, prefiero moneda histórica. ¿Una onza de oro china panda de 2001 tiene algo de premium/overspot?


----------



## BaNGo (7 Feb 2019)

Mi moneda está en el plástico original y quisiera venderla o cambiarla por moneda histórica y no quiero hacer el primo.
¿Dónde podría ver cuánto vale?


----------



## BaNGo (7 Feb 2019)

Me has ayudado mucho.
Había visto algunos precios de Aureo, pero me parecían caretes. Desde spot+10%. Pero en el mundo de las subastas a veces hay precios raros.


----------



## Butters (14 Feb 2019)

Pillo hueco


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Feb 2019)

que tal contactar con alguien que vaya a vender joyas a un compro oro, entrar con el, y a la salida darle lo ofertado dentro mas un porcentaje?


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Feb 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> que tal contactar con alguien que vaya a vender joyas a un compro oro, entrar con el, y a la salida darle lo ofertado dentro mas un porcentaje?



Si le entras igual se cree que le vas a robar, y si no se piensa eso, se creerá que le vas a tangar


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Feb 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> que tal contactar con alguien que vaya a vender joyas a un compro oro, entrar con el, y a la salida darle lo ofertado dentro mas un porcentaje?




Lo veo dificil salvo que sea robado.

Alguna vez he visto a las puertas de un negocio a drogadictos intentando engatusar a alguien a cambio de algo para que entrasen a vender ellos cosas que tenian, ahora se ve menos pero una epoca era todos los dias, ahora mismo la gente no tiene mucho oro asi que tampoco habran demasiados chorizos que vayan a venderlo.

Por que veo dificil el trato mas que nada.... pues durante una epoca hace ya mucho tiempo me regalaban entradas de cine masivamente.

Todas las semanas iba a ver alguna pelicula, iba 20 minutos antes con 20 entradas para venderlas antes de entrar a ver la mia.

Las daba a la mitad o hacia diferentes tratos como dar entrada para ese dia y para otro ........ se lo decia a la pareja de turno que estuvieran mirando la cartelera, me ofrecia a que no pagasen hasta que no estuvieran dentro del mismo cine con su entrada ya cortada.......

No os imaginais las caras que me ponian mas del 90% no aceptaban por que veian algo raro en todo........... y ni querian escucharme.

Luego estaban otros que ya me conocian de vista y venian directamente a buscarme en cuanto me veian alli ......

Si para convenver a una pareja de que les vas a dar por 12 euros 4 entradas de cine en lugar de dos, te las ves putas....... no quiero imaginar para decirle a un tio de que le compras por 10 euros mas su onza de oro fuera de tienda la que vas a tener que liar.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 Feb 2019)

El miedo a ser atracado se puede minimizar diciendo al tipo que hace la oferta que sí, pero vamos a una sucursal bancaria o a la puerta de la gobi pa regatear gostosamente, por ejemplo.


----------



## Tichy (29 Ago 2019)

Subo este interesante hilo para ayuda de los novatos que llegan ahora y así evitamos contar lo mismo una y otra vez. Espero.


----------



## Eremita (6 Sep 2019)

Sabéis si merece la pena comprar monedas de oro en Gibraltar o Marruecos?
De ser así, podéis decir lugares?


----------



## Jake el perro (8 Sep 2019)

Eremita dijo:


> Sabéis si merece la pena comprar monedas de oro en Gibraltar o Marruecos?
> De ser así, podéis decir lugares?



En Marruecos seguramente será oro del que cagó el moro


----------



## TORREVIEJO (9 Sep 2019)

El oro es para cagones, el dinero es una puta que nunca duerme


----------



## Aceituno (9 Sep 2019)

Cada vez disfruto más leyendo este foro.

Gracias por el hilo!


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Sep 2019)

Buen hilo. Se me había escapado. Gracias


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Sep 2019)

Acabo de leerme todo el l tema del tiron y es interesante leer post iniciados hace tiempo en todos los aspectos pena que se fue apagando


Namasté


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (15 Sep 2019)

Preguntas de un novato: ¿por qué algunas monedas de oro pesando lo mismo cuestan distinto? Supongo que todas tienen oro del mismo kilataje. ¿Es por el "status" de dichas monedas? Recuerdo por ejemplo que hace muchos años mi padre compró una moneda de pesos mejicanos (no recuerdo cuántos) y le hizó un pulserón a mi madre. He visto que esa moneda se cotiza más que otras similares.

¿Dónde comprar oro en España?

He visto esta web con lugares donde comprar oro. ¿Teneis experiencia en comprar en alguno de estos lugares, son seguros y confiables? He visto que hay un mercado de foreros también. Hablo de la zona de Madrid.

Gracias.


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Sep 2019)

no tienes por qué comprar en españa.

te lo mandan por mensajeria.


----------



## Me_opongo (15 Sep 2019)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Preguntas de un novato: ¿por qué algunas monedas de oro pesando lo mismo cuestan distinto? Supongo que todas tienen oro del mismo kilataje. ¿Es por el "status" de dichas monedas? Recuerdo por ejemplo que hace muchos años mi padre compró una moneda de pesos mejicanos (no recuerdo cuántos) y le hizó un pulserón a mi madre. He visto que esa moneda se cotiza más que otras similares.
> 
> ¿Dónde comprar oro en España?
> 
> ...



Hola.

Si lees más por los hilos sobre oro, verás que casi cada persona tiene su sitio favorito.
Aparte de la compraventa entre particulares, que gana por goleada.

Yo, cuando supe el tipo de moneda que quería comprar, me visité todos esos de "donde comprar oro en España", y unos cuantos más, y acabé hasta los co...
Acabé hasta ahí, porque me leí la letra pequeña, y en todos los sitios sin excepción acojona. Bueno, salvo los que no informan de nada, que los hay. 

Será una impresión subjetiva, pero parecía que solo les interesaba que tu dinero les llegue a la voz de ya, y luego ya si eso... cuando tenga tiempo y ganas, pues ya te lo mandaré. 

Y los cachondos hablan de envíos asegurados, usando empresas como Seur... Correos... Poca garantía le veo.

También yo que soy muy oportuno, fui a comprar casi en máximos, y lo que ha debido ser una locura de ventas, así que cuando me daba una segunda vuelta por los vendedores para apuntar precios y gastos de envío, la moneda que quería ya no aparecía, o ponía sin stock... O estaba a precios carísimos. 

También me resultó muy simpático alguno, más de uno y de dos, que querían que te fueses al Banco de España o una sucursal del mismo, que no en todas las provincias existe, porque así la transferencia era instantánea. Pero tú con la pasta en el bolsillo por la calle, o dando vueltas para que en tu banco te hagan un cheque bancario, con su correspindiente comisión. Bueno, a lo mejor se puede pagar con la tarjeta en el Banco, si es que tu tarjeta admite cargos de un pastón. 

Algunos tienes que hacer un ingreso en cuenta en el banco tal o cual y no admiten una vulgar transferencia que puedes hacer desde tu silla... Otros sí admiten varios métodos de pago.

Lo que dices de diferentes precios por una misma moneda, creo que es porque:
Cada vendedor tiene su propio margen comercial.
Además el precio oficial del oro se fija solo 2 veces al día. Aunque el precio se está calculando cada segundo, lo que se llama "spot". Creo que lo hacen mediante consultas telemáticas a bancos que operan con oro. No sé como lo hacen tan bien, porque en las gráficas no se ven picos entre los precios spot y cuando los fija el organismo esas dos veces al día. 

Algunos vendedores actualizan constantemente el precio de cada moneda cada pocos minutos con el precio de spot, y otros lo actualizan cuando quieren.

Al final, el precio que vas a pagar, no es el que ves en la web, es el que te llega por correo electrónico cuando te confirman tu compra. Se supone que es el precio de spot en el momento que te confirman la compraventa mediante ese correo.
Ahí es cuando haces el pago, y cuando reciben el dinero, es cuando envían. 

Con algo que se está moviendo de precio constantemente, y con la conocida picaresca española...

Yo me dije, a tomar por culo, mejor un cabeza cuadrada alemán serio. Y he comprado en Coininvest.

CoinInvest.com – La compañía de confianza para sus inversiones en oro y plata

Aquí si que tienen letra pequeña. Hasta aburrir y también acojona un poco. La diferencia es que lo que lees, no son los caprichos de un vendedor. Prácticamente todo está basado en leyes Alemanas y de la C. E. E. 

Yo desde que compré, el "click" en la web, hasta que llegó el paquete, un pelo menos de 72 horas. (tres días). 

Te van avisando en cada paso por correo electrónico, en un castellano perfecto. 

Usan UPS, asegurado hasta que hayas estampado tu firma al empleado de UPS. Con número de seguimiento que te mandan. 
Por si tienes dudas, te avisan que en la etiqueta aparece camuflado y dónde lo ponen, el peso exacto del paquete al entregarlo ellos al repartidor. Y te avisan de que ante cualquier sospecha no firmes, y que contactes con ellos. 

El paquete es de lo más discreto, y creo que nadie adivinaría lo que va dentro. En mi caso, muy bien embalado, amortiguado, y las monedas en un tubo de silicona muy blandito, con tapa y justo del tamaño de las monedas, para que no se puedan golpear. 

El precio de los portes es carito, y depende del peso de lo que compres. Un pelín abusivo, pero se te olvida en cuanto ves el contenido. 

Para comprar te tienes que registrar como cliente en la web, y cuando te identificas, en la parte de arriba te sale un teléfono fijo de contacto, que es de Madrid. Yo no tuve que usarlo para nada, pero me gustó verlo. 

Te mandan factura en el envío, y te la ponen también en la web, una vez que entras con tu usuario y contraseña. Primero es un albarán, y luego una factura. 

Yo quedé muy contento en todo, y no te comas mucho el coco, porque estoy casi seguro de que de haber comprado aquí a uno de los vendedores de prestigio, también lo estaría. 

Al fín y al cabo, tienen un buen negocio, y no les interesa tener clientes descontentos, ni críticas en Internet. 

Ah... el márgen comercial de mi vendedor, estaba centésimas por debajo del 3% sobre el precio de spot en el momento de la compra. Creo que está bien. Sin contar los portes, claro. 

También tuve la oportunidad de comprar monedas de 2019, o sea sin circular, impecables, aunque eso sí unos euros más cara cada moneda. Una tontería de novato, porque cuando lo vendas, lo que te van a pagar es por el peso del oro y nada más. Pero me apeteció y me gusta ver mis monedas impecables. 

Esto de que te digan de qué año es la moneda que compras y si está circulada o no, rarísimamente lo encuentras en los vendedores hispanos. 

Ánimo y buena compra!. 



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (15 Sep 2019)

Gracias por las respuestas.
Entiendo que la cotización de las monedas varía según varía el precio del oro,
Personalmente prefiero comprar las monedas en lugares donde la vea y pueda comprobar la autenticidad, ya sea a un particular o a una empresa. En Madrid he visto que se puede hacer (comprarlas) en algunos lugares.
He visto un aparato en youtube que vale para comprobar que no te dan tugsteno por oro, simple pero parece que efectivo. ¿Lo conoceis?



¿Es necesario que te den factura o documento de compra, o eso no importa?


----------



## Berciano230 (15 Sep 2019)

El dorado también esta muy bien


Namasté


----------



## Me_opongo (16 Sep 2019)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> Entiendo que la cotización de las monedas varía según varía el precio del oro,
> Personalmente prefiero comprar las monedas en lugares donde la vea y pueda comprobar la autenticidad, ya sea a un particular o a una empresa. En Madrid he visto que se puede hacer (comprarlas) en algunos lugares.
> He visto un aparato en youtube que vale para comprobar que no te dan tugsteno por oro, simple pero parece que efectivo. ¿Lo conoceis?
> ...



Sobre la factura...

El oro de inversión, está exento de IVA al comprarlo. Y no hay que declararlo al hacer la declaración de la Renta. 

Pero cuando lo vendes tienes que declarar y pagar por la diferencia entre el precio de compra y de venta. Y para hacer esto, necesitarás facturas o contratos de compraventa entre particulares.

Las ganancias tributan así:

Menos de 6.000 euros: el 19%.

Entre 6.000 y 50.000 euros: el 21%.

Más de 50.000 euros: el 23%.

Creo que es por encima de 1000€, hay obligación legal del vendedor de emitir factura y por lo tanto, Hacienda conocerá tu inversión. 

Esos 1000€, son acumulativos de compras durante un año en el mismo vendedor. 

Vamos, que te van a pedir el DNI sí o sí al comprar, y ya que quedas "fichado", ¿porqué no pedir una factura?. 

Pero por este foro aseguran que si no es un vendedor será otro el que te venda lo que quieras, sin DNI y sin factura. 

De tí depende que quieras invertir en blanco o en negro. 

Si acaba desapareciendo el dinero en papel, cosa que muchos creen que va a suceder en no mucho tiempo, y toda transacción va a ser electrónica, lo veo crudo para vender el oro en negro, al menos en cantidades significativas, sin que Hacienda se mosquee por ver ingresos sospechosos en tu cuenta bancaria. 

Supongo que habría que pagar con criptomonedas, y para eso Hacienda también tiene sus tributos, aunque de momento nadie debe pagarlos. 

Respecto a esa pinza, yo también la había visto, pero no creo que merezca la pena. Creo que costaba algo más de 60€, y tú puedes hacer que la moneda suene sin artilugios. 

Cada moneda tiene su sonido propio, y hay aplicaciones para el móvil, como Pingcoin o Bullion Test, que reconocen muy bien las monedas por su sonido al golpearlas. 

Yo probé las mías con esas aplicaciones, y las reconoció como auténticas. También usé una báscula de precisión, un calibre y un imán potente, y todo dió bien. 

En el caso de mis monedas, oro con una pequeña cantidad de cobre, ambos metales no ferromagnéticos, no hay atracción alguna.

Creo que esas pruebas sean suficientes y no merezca la pena andar probando con ácido y esas cosas. Además en mi caso seguramente el ácido atacaría al pequeño contenido en cobre. 

Saludos. 





Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Me_opongo (16 Sep 2019)

Creo que solo hay básicamente dos formas de saber todo eso.

La primera y poco rentable para un particular: gastarse bastantes miles de euros en comprar complejas máquinas de comprobación, que a pesar de sus precios no son infalibles.

La segunda y barata es leerse las miles de preguntas y miles de respuestas en los hilos "de oro" que hay en Burbuja.
Te quemas las pestañas, te escuecen los ojos, se te recalienta el cerebro, pero al final ves que cualquier duda y pregunta que se te ocurre ya ha sido contestada un montón de veces.

Por cierto, perdón, que yo también hice preguntas contestadas ya decenas de veces, y tuve suerte porque a pesar de todo, tuve respuestas. Gracias!!! 

Ahora comprendo lo tedioso que tiene que ser para muchos contestar una y mil veces las mismas preguntas. 

Yo sigo siendo un novato, pero al final me acabé leyendo todos los hilos de Burbuja sobre oro, con cientos y miles de preguntas y respuestas, y cansa mucho, pero al final aprendes gracias al conocimiento de otros, y estoy seguro al 99,99999% de que lo que he comprado es oro. Y que vale lo que pagué y que valdrá mucho más si lo dejo tranquilito bastantes años. 

Lo siento, no queda otra que leer, y leer y leer.
Y Google, que también sabe mucho. 

Saludos. 

 



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (16 Sep 2019)

OK, leeré los hilos con tranquilidad, pero siempre está bien hacer algunas preguntas concretas que vienen bien para aprender y refrescar la memoria a los veteranos.
-O sea, entre particulares, mejor hacer un contrato de compra venta, salvo que quieras hacerlo en negro. De todos modos, al no tener números de serie, eso de demostrar la procedencia, queda un poco en el aire, creo. En determinadas circunstancias...
-En los compro oro Paco, ¿te piden dni si vas a comprar o vender oro, o solo a partir de determinadas cantidades?
-¿Se suele mosquear la gente, particulares o empresas, si les haces pruebas a la monedas delante de ellos, pruebas no agresivas? Porque supongo que si les pagas en cash ellos verifican tus billetes...


----------



## Higadillas (16 Sep 2019)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> -¿Se suele mosquear la gente, particulares o empresas, si les haces pruebas a la monedas delante de ellos, pruebas no agresivas? Porque supongo que si les pagas en cash ellos verifican tus billetes...



Hay un forero por aquí que decía que trinchaba los lingotes delante del vendedor. Si era oro se lo quedaba aunque fuera hecho un axiomo, si no, no.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (16 Sep 2019)

Hombre, es algo radical, pero si es bueno se lo queda, si no, que se lo quede el estafador.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (2 Oct 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Para tener más información sobre si tu moneda es de oro y de qué pureza. A parte del clink, aspecto, mirarla con lupa, apps que detectan las frecuencias de algunas, las pruebas con ácido en piedra, imán, ... está la de la densidad, que no es difícil hacer y no se necesita gastar dinero.
> 
> Con una báscula de precisión, que mida centésimas de gramo.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que para lingotes también vale no? Por si tienes sospechas de tungsteno inside.


----------



## cacho_perro (7 Oct 2019)

Hola, buenas!

Estoy informándome para hacerme con una pequeña colección de monedas en oro (y algo de plata) y tengo la suerte de vivir en Madrid, así que parece que hay alguna empresa física donde podría comprarlas ahorrándome gastos de envíos y jaleos con los pagos y demás...

Unas preguntas, si no fuera mucha molestia:

- Tenía pensado acercarme a Degussa, que veo en su web que tiene buenos precios comparada con otras. ¿alguna otra recomendación de todas formas? ¿funcionan bien?
- Mi idea es hacerme con un puñado de onzas variadas de monedas en plata y algunas monedas pequeñas en oro que tengan el menor "premium" posible y sean rápido y fácil de vender. Había pensado en las de 1/10 de onza, pero parece que tienen mucho sobreprecio con respecto a los de peso superior, ¿es tanta la diferencia? ¿quizá subo un poco y me tiro a las de 20 francos?
- mi idea es pagar en efectivo de la forma más discreta posible. ¿Cuál es el limite de cantidad que se puede gastar de golpe sin que hacienda ponga las orejas tiesas?

Graciasssssss


----------



## estupeharto (7 Oct 2019)

Bueno, y añado que tengas en cuenta que el sitio donde compras sea serio y que la moneda que compras sea una moneda reconocida.
A igualdad de precio, mientras más reconocida sea la moneda, mejor.
También el estado de conservación.

El excel te puede calcular el % sobre spot, tanto positivo como negativo. Tiene un poco de faenilla al principio, pero te ahorrará trabajo después, y te dará réditos


----------



## mk73 (7 Oct 2019)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Hola, buenas!
> 
> Estoy informándome para hacerme con una pequeña colección de monedas en oro (y algo de plata) y tengo la suerte de vivir en Madrid, así que parece que hay alguna empresa física donde podría comprarlas ahorrándome gastos de envíos y jaleos con los pagos y demás...
> 
> ...





yo sin dudar me tiraria a comprar napoleones, los ultimos tipo gallo van a peso. Y son piezas con mucha liquidez.
Las monedas de 1/10 oz , de 1/2 oz , de 1/4 oz, no valen la pena pues salen caras y siempre te van a sacar un poco mas de dinero; ten en cuenta que son piezas nuevas; piezas que han sido fabricadas ahora luego siempre te van a salir mas caras que si te compras napoleones que son piezas ya de mas de cien anyos . Uno es oro "nuevo" y lo otro oro "viejo"


----------



## Silver94 (7 Oct 2019)

¿Y que tal las monedas de oro de las Islas Cook? He visto varias de 0.5 gramos que me gustan mucha y me están tentando.


----------



## Mrbcn (7 Oct 2019)

Yo estoy entre soberanos o alguna de 1/4oz


----------



## frankie83 (7 Oct 2019)

En general, a moneda más mequeña, mayor % sobre spot sobre el precio de compra.. Lo ideal sería tamaño onza o 20 francos/cuarto de onza/soberanos, como ya dicho anteriormente...


----------



## Tichy (23 May 2020)

Subamos nuevamente este hilo en atención a los novatos que preguntan lo contestado mil veces sin molestarse en buscar y leer. 
Con esto les evitamos, en parte, la búsqueda (digo en parte porque hay muchos otros hilos muy útiles). 
Eso sí, lo de leer, asimilar y entender ya es cosa suya. 
Y un aviso: Como en tantas cosas de la vida, para esto no hay atajos. No hay soluciones mágicas en tres líneas. Hace falta estudio y esfuerzo, aunque sea algo que no está de moda.


----------



## estanflacion (14 Jun 2020)

Desde hace unos dias en www.anlagegold24.de no hacen envios fuera de Alemania, conocéis el motivo?
Será una decisión de ellos? O hay alguna ley alemana que se esté implementando de no vender fuera?

Y que tiendas online recomendais?
He leido por aquí atrás coininvest y GOLDSILVER.BE La primera parece buena, aunque nunca he comprado. Sin embargo en las opiniones de la página belga la mitad son críticas pésimas, y no por el retraso en estos meses, que es algo que ha ocurrido en todas


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (14 Jun 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> He leido por aquí atrás coininvest y GOLDSILVER.BE



coininvest perfecto, serios y rápidos tanto en el envío como en la atención al cliente.


----------



## MIP (14 Jun 2020)

Dr. Bancolchonista  dijo:


> coininvest perfecto, serios y rápidos tanto en el envío como en la atención al cliente.



Yo no he tenido problemas en ninguno de los dos sitios. Del segundo he leído quejas en otros foros pero desde 2017 jamás he tenido ningún problema. 

He pedido unas belllezas a este sitio








Goldvorsorge | Silbervorsorge Gold und Silber kaufen Wien

Ya os contare a ver cómo y cuando llegan, los precios están bastante ajustados y el envío con seguro es 19,9€


----------



## Tichy (15 Jun 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Desde hace unos dias en www.anlagegold24.de no hacen envios fuera de Alemania, conocéis el motivo?
> Será una decisión de ellos? O hay alguna ley alemana que se esté implementando de no vender fuera?
> 
> Y que tiendas online recomendais?
> He leido por aquí atrás coininvest y GOLDSILVER.BE La primera parece buena, aunque nunca he comprado. Sin embargo en las opiniones de la página belga la mitad son críticas pésimas, y no por el retraso en estos meses, que es algo que ha ocurrido en todas



Coininvest son una referencia en cuanto a variedad en el producto y seriedad. Antiguamente también lo eran en precio, sobre todo porque a partir de cierto importe el envío era gratuito (contrariamente a la política actual de subir el precio a mayor compra).
Goldsilver.be son muy buenos en precio y si no tienes problemas, perfecto. Pero como falle algo (que te falte una moneda, un pedido que no les cuadra,...) prepárate a sufrir y esperar, esperar... No son los únicos, eso sí, la mayoría de los que trabajan con márgenes mínimos maltratan a sus clientes cuando surge un problema.
Para plata, si quieres máxima seguridad y precios de envío razonables (aunque el precio de las monedas sea algo superior, con lo que resulta competitivo para pedidos pequeños), tienes la tienda de un forero de total garantía eldoradocoins.de.
Los motivos de anlagegold solo te los sabrán decir ellos, no se ha oído nada de restricciones a la venta fuera de Alemania en general (ni sería posible algo así dentro de la UE, se trata sin duda de una decisión particular de una empresa). Sí que conozco algún caso de empresas que dejaron de enviar a España porque los seguros les cobraban primas disparadas "gracias" a los extravíos en Correos.


----------



## MIP (16 Jun 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Yo no he tenido problemas en ninguno de los dos sitios. Del segundo he leído quejas en otros foros pero desde 2017 jamás he tenido ningún problema.
> 
> He pedido unas belllezas a este sitio
> 
> ...



Me ha llegado el alijo sin problemas en dos días laborables, tanto de los belgas como de los austriacos. Todo rápido y sin pegas.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (17 Jun 2020)

Después de leer las 11 páginas del hilo me surgen varias dudas

A- ¿Qué es el spot?
B- ¿Por qué es mejor moneda que lingote siendo las monedas más caras por el spot y el valor numismático?
C- Si compro oro/plata en lingote o moneda ¿Pago IVA?
D- ¿En base a qué varía el precio del oro?
E- ¿Dónde se puede comparar el precio de los distintos lingotes o monedas de oro? 
F- ¿Vale distinto la misma moneda dependiendo de dónde la compres?
G- ¿Cómo se venden y de qué forma se establece el precio de venta?
H- Entiendo que la máxima en toda transacción es que haya contratos/facturas


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (17 Jun 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Después de leer las 11 páginas del hilo me surgen varias dudas
> 
> A- ¿Qué es el spot?



la respuesta a eso está en el primer post, pues difícil creer que has leído el hilo entero...


----------



## frankie83 (17 Jun 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Después de leer las 11 páginas del hilo me surgen varias dudas
> 
> A- ¿Qué es el spot?
> B- ¿Por qué es mejor moneda que lingote siendo las monedas más caras por el spot y el valor numismático?
> ...



A - precio de mercado, sin comisiones
B - reconocibilidad
C - NO
D - mercado
E - haciendo los calculos
F - SI
G - acuerdo
H - si se quiere


----------



## Daviot (17 Jun 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Después de leer las 11 páginas del hilo me surgen varias dudas
> 
> A- ¿Qué es el spot?
> B- ¿Por qué es mejor moneda que lingote siendo las monedas más caras por el spot y el valor numismático?
> ...



El spot es el precio fijado en los mercados internacionales principalmente en Londres y USA, aunque también en Asia.

La moneda es mejor porque es más fácil de comprobar las medidas y peso. El lingote suele venir envuelto en un plástico que dificulta cualquier comprobación y eso los falsificadores lo aprovechan a su favor.

El IVA se paga sólo en la plata, bien sea moneda o lingote. Ahora bien hay sitios online donde no aplican el IVA y sale muy ventajoso comprarla ahí.

Para comparar los precios estás tú. Cada tienda aplica el premium que le da la gana sobre el precio spot, pues ahí cada uno hace sus comparativas y compra donde mejor le salga. Hay que tener en cuenta también los gastos de envío.

Aparte de todo esto como las monedas de inversión de las que hablamos tienen valor SEMInumismático tienes que jugar a comprar las que creas que se van a revalorizar con el tiempo teniendo en cuenta la "belleza" de la moneda, la calidad de la Mint que la fabrica y la tirada de la misma ya que hay monedas de las que se hacen 500.000 ejemplares y otras de las que sólo se hacen 15.000 o menos.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (18 Jun 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> El spot es el precio fijado en los mercados internacionales principalmente en Londres y USA, aunque también en Asia.
> 
> La moneda es mejor porque es más fácil de comprobar las medidas y peso. El lingote suele venir envuelto en un plástico que dificulta cualquier comprobación y eso los falsificadores lo aprovechan a su favor.
> 
> ...




Muchísimas gracias shur. Pensé que habría algunas tablas o algo que estipulasen los precios de las monedas pero ya veo que me cuentas que lo que hay que hacer es mirar en varios sitios y ver precios.

Si el oro sube o baja entiendo que también lo hace el precio de esas monedas no?
Cómo se hace para venderlas? A la misma tienda donde se compran? A particular?


----------



## Daviot (18 Jun 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias shur. Pensé que habría algunas tablas o algo que estipulasen los precios de las monedas pero ya veo que me cuentas que lo que hay que hacer es mirar en varios sitios y ver precios.
> 
> Si el oro sube o baja entiendo que también lo hace el precio de esas monedas no?
> Cómo se hace para venderlas? A la misma tienda donde se compran? A particular?



Sí, claro si sube el precio del oro y la plata también el de las monedas pero desde que extendió el coronavirus por todo el mundo y empezaron a cerrar empresas se han puesto más caras las monedas y lingotes tanto de oro como de plata.

Antes del covid19 en muchas tiendas online podías comprar monedas de 1 onza de plata por 1 o 2 euros por encima del precio de spot mientras que ahora intentan cobrar sobre 5 o 6 euros por encima del precio de spot como poco.
En las monedas de 1 onza de oro pasa lo mismo, antes del covid19 podías comprarlas por 25 euros más sobre el precio spot mientras que ahora intentan venderlas con un sobreprecio de 80 o 100 euros sobre el spot.

Para venderlas sí podrías hacerlo a una tienda de oro de inversión pero muchas veces ofrecen precios bajos. Digamos que aquí en España no es una buena idea por eso de que no ofrecen un precio justo y además te pueden poner muchas pegas como que necesitan la factura de cuando la compraste o igual no les gusta que la moneda haya sido circulada, tocada y eso puede dejar pequeñas marcas, además de que tienen que comprobar la autenticidad del metal y para eso se necesitan aparatos, a veces caros, que ellos no están dispuestos a comprar ya que lo que ellos venden viene directo de la Mint y no necesitan comprobar que es auténtico.

Es mejor venderlas a los particulares como los que formamos este foro y donde tienes un subforo dedicado a la compra venta entre conforeros. También por Ebay se venden muchas aunque tiene sus riesgos.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (8 Jul 2020)

¿cómo se calcula el spot?
ir a una tienda y llevarte la moneda de 1oz más barata que haya no es una opción?


----------



## Daviot (8 Jul 2020)

El spot no se calcula, aparece publicado todos los días en internet, en prensa económica, etc.

Llevarte la más barata claro que es una opción, pero te interesa saber cuanto de más están aplicando sobre el precio spot para saber si es mucho o poco. También la puedes comparar con lo que cuesta en Monedas de Oro - Andorrano Joyería


----------



## Tichy (21 Jul 2020)

Subamos nuevamente este hilo en atención a los novatos que llegan en plan "hola chavales, quería comprar oro y vengo a que me digáis en tres líneas si compro monedas o lingotes y dónde".


----------



## Tichy (3 Feb 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Subamos nuevamente este hilo en atención a los novatos que llegan en plan "hola chavales, quería comprar oro y vengo a que me digáis en tres líneas si compro monedas o lingotes y dónde".



Pues eso.


----------



## SPQR (4 Feb 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Pues eso.



Fecundo la emoción.


----------



## Tichy (6 Mar 2021)

Una vez más.


----------



## lvdo (6 Mar 2021)

Dejo por aquí esto, que puede resultar útil a los que entren al hilo:

Lavetadeoro.com | Encuentra productos de oro y plata de inversión.

¿Por qué comprar oro y plata? – La veta de oro

Un saludo


----------



## pep007 (6 Mar 2021)

Yo tenia pensado tres metodos para cuando vuelva a tener pasta...
En tercer lugar: soberanos (tambien habia pensado en vrenelis o francos) moneda pequeña y facil de despachar, solo un tipo de ellas para coger mas costumbre. Comprar en burbuja (foreros viejos) o en el andorrano.
En segundo lugar onzas bullion, filas (filarmonicas) probablemente, las mas baratas y de oro puro, y si uno se ve apurado si no la vende entera, siempre se podra vender al peso cortada, a la antigua, por si llegase el caso, esta opcion se me ha ocurrido hace poco, nunca habia pensado en ello, pero parece que en la antiguedad era normal cortar monedas si era necesario. Todo vuelve. Lo mismo, burbuja o andorrano.
Y en primer lugar, el metodo que nunca me ha fallado, y que a la larga es el mas barato, rapido y seguro: Bullionvault, a partir de los 30 - 40k€ ya estas en en punto optimo, imbatible en mantenimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (7 Mar 2021)

Os traslado una pregunta de otro hilo; sé que cambiaron la fiscalidad del oro en el 2020, pero pensaba que no afectaba al oro de inversión, y me encuentro este comentario :



Don Redondón dijo:


> En enero vendí las krugerrand, 1360 limpios descontando el ITP en el Andorrano.




Pensaba que al oro de inversión no le afectaba el Itp.

De la Ocu:

*La compra de oro físico como inversión: régimen especial*
Otro cantar es la compra de oro físico _como inversión_, operación que no está sujeta al ITP y que se regula por un _régimen especial _según el cual está exenta de IVA. La exención se aplica a lingotes de oro (como en su caso), a monedas y cualquier otro formato de oro físico destinado a inversión. Se entiende como tal el que tiene una pureza superior al 99,5% en el caso de los lingotes y del 80% en el de las monedas.
A la hora de rendir cuentas a Hacienda, las ganancias o pérdidas que se obtengan por la venta de oro físico _se han de declarar en el IRPF como ganancias de patrimonio_. Dicha ganancia se calcula por la diferencia entre el precio de compra y el de venta, teniendo en cuenta los gastos aplicables a la operación.

Tributación de la compraventa de oro físico

¿Algún alma caritativa que me aclare el asunto?


----------



## Dr Strangelove (7 Mar 2021)

Pues mira, cuando el OP abrió el hilo en Agosto de 2014, la onza de oro estaba en 965 euros, y a día de hoy a 1428 €


----------



## felino66 (7 Mar 2021)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Pues mira, cuando el OP abrió el hilo en Agosto de 2014, la onza de oro estaba en 965 euros, y a día de hoy a 1428 €



¿Me dice usted a mi?


----------



## burbuje (12 Mar 2021)

Aquí es donde podemos venir los novatos a preguntar, verdad?

Los que tenéis oro físico, también lo compráis en forma de joyería (18-14 kilates) o exclusivamente en forma de monedas-barras-lingotes de 24 kilates o casi 24, y la joyería que tenéis es completamente marginal?


----------



## Stag Party (12 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Aquí es donde podemos venir los novatos a preguntar, verdad?
> 
> Los que tenéis oro físico, también lo compráis en forma de joyería (18-14 kilates) o exclusivamente en forma de monedas-barras-lingotes de 24 kilates o casi 24, y la joyería que tenéis es completamente marginal?



Como inversión, lo mejor es el oro en monedas. 

La joyería tiene un coste en la elaboración, que dificilmente a quien quieras venderlselo, esté dispuesto a pagar. Ademas de que se sufre una perdida de oro en la creación de joyas.


----------



## Tichy (12 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Aquí es donde podemos venir los novatos a preguntar, verdad?
> 
> Los que tenéis oro físico, también lo compráis en forma de joyería (18-14 kilates) o exclusivamente en forma de monedas-barras-lingotes de 24 kilates o casi 24, y la joyería que tenéis es completamente marginal?



Para muchos, ninguna de las anteriores. 
Por supuesto, la joyería descartada, entre otros motivos, por no ser oro de inversión y pagar IVA. 
En cuanto a los lingotes, encontrarás en cuanto que leas los hilos que la mayoría preferimos las monedas pues son más difíciles de falsificar y más fácilmente verificables en cuanto te familiarices con ellas. 
Por último, aunque aquí ya va en gustos, a muchos no nos van las monedas modernas 0,999, por un lado porque se arañan con mirarlas y no se puede disfrutar de su tacto sin riesgo, y por otro porque a poco que tengas gusanillo coleccionista, vas a preferir monedas históricas de ley 0,900 o 22 kilates. En circunstancias normales, no ahora mismo, tiene más sobrespot un cuarto de onza bullion que un soberano, una alfonsina, un Napoleón o un vreneli (incluso que unas 20 coronas danesas) y muchos preferimos por ello las monedas históricas reales de peso en torno al cuarto de onza al bullion moderno.


----------



## mk73 (12 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Para muchos, ninguna de las anteriores.
> Por supuesto, la joyería descartada, entre otros motivos, por no ser oro de inversión y pagar IVA.
> En cuanto a los lingotes, encontrarás en cuanto que leas los hilos que la mayoría preferimos las monedas pues son más difíciles de falsificar y más fácilmente verificables en cuanto te familiarices con ellas.
> Por último, aunque aquí ya va en gustos, a muchos no nos van las monedas modernas 0,999, por un lado porque se arañan con mirarlas y no se puede disfrutar de su tacto sin riesgo, y por otro porque a poco que tengas gusanillo coleccionista, vas a preferir monedas históricas de ley 0,900 o 22 kilates. En circunstancias normales, no ahora mismo, tiene más sobrespot un cuarto de onza bullion que un soberano, una alfonsina, un Napoleón o un vreneli (incluso que unas 20 coronas danesas) y muchos preferimos por ello las monedas históricas reales de peso en torno al cuarto de onza al bullion moderno.





Estoy contigo. Oro de 900 ó 917 mls que salvo excepciones se pueden tocar y '' manosear'' las monedas. 
Aparte que tienen ese sabor de que han circulado y hablamos de moneda moneda.


----------



## burbuje (12 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Para muchos, ninguna de las anteriores.
> Por supuesto, la joyería descartada, entre otros motivos, por no ser oro de inversión y pagar IVA.
> En cuanto a los lingotes, encontrarás en cuanto que leas los hilos que la mayoría preferimos las monedas pues son más difíciles de falsificar y más fácilmente verificables en cuanto te familiarices con ellas.
> Por último, aunque aquí ya va en gustos, a muchos no nos van las monedas modernas 0,999, por un lado porque se arañan con mirarlas y no se puede disfrutar de su tacto sin riesgo, y por otro porque a poco que tengas gusanillo coleccionista, vas a preferir monedas históricas de ley 0,900 o 22 kilates. En circunstancias normales, no ahora mismo, tiene más sobrespot un cuarto de onza bullion que un soberano, una alfonsina, un Napoleón o un vreneli (incluso que unas 20 coronas danesas) y muchos preferimos por ello las monedas históricas reales de peso en torno al cuarto de onza al bullion moderno.



Muy interesante, gracias!


----------



## burbuje (17 Mar 2021)

El oro paga 0% de impuestos aquí, y la plata un 25%.
En España cómo está la cosa?


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (18 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> El oro paga 0% de impuestos aquí, y la plata un 25%.
> En España cómo está la cosa?



Yo cuando he comprado monedas de plata bullion por europa nunca me han cobrado impuestos de ningun tipo, el único IVA que aparecía iba asociado a los gastos de envío exclusivamente


----------



## burbuje (18 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Yo cuando he comprado monedas de plata bullion por europa nunca me han cobrado impuestos de ningun tipo, el único IVA que aparecía iba asociado a los gastos de envío exclusivamente



Este artículo no dice lo mismo... ahora estoy confundido...

Inversión en commodites: plata para todos | BBVA


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (18 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Este artículo no dice lo mismo... ahora estoy confundido...
> 
> Inversión en commodites: plata para todos | BBVA






Como ejemplo te lo dejo


----------



## burbuje (18 Mar 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 600978
> 
> 
> Como ejemplo te lo dejo



Pero el precio del spot de la plata es de 22 euros / onza. Si ahí te lo cobran a 26 aprox., Cómo sabes si los 4 euros extra son premium o premium + impuestos?


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (18 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Pero el precio del spot de la plata es de 22 euros / onza. Si ahí te lo cobran a 26 aprox., Cómo sabes si los 4 euros extra son premium o premium + impuestos?



Es de hace unos meses. Además no se vende nada a spot. Hay mucha más demanda que antes, sostenida por meses, los precios suben.
El sobre precio es el premium que es el beneficio que saca el vendedor y el valor numismático que tenga la pieza


----------



## burbuje (19 Mar 2021)

Hoy he tenido una reunión por skype con un manager de Tavex, 40 minutos para preguntar todo lo que he querido. Ideal para un novato como yo. Ya sé un poco más.


----------

